# أخبار إنتخابات الرئاسة المصريه 2012 أول بأول



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2012)

​ ​ *"العليا للانتخابات" ترصد خرق "ontv" والجزيرة للصمت الانتخابى
*​ ​ *





*​ *رصدت لجنة  تقييم الأداء الإعلامى عددا من التجاوزات فى بعض القنوات الفضائية التى  قامت بتجاهل تعليمات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بشأن الصمت الانتخابى، حيث  أكدت تقاير اللجنة أن قناة (الجزيرة مباشر مصر) قدمت دعاية خاصة لمرشح  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين محمد مرسي، صباح أمس، وأكثر من مرة على مدار اليوم،  فى حين قامت قناة "أون تى فى"، من خلال برنامجها (صباح أون)، الذى يقدمه  يوسف الحسينى، بعمل دعاية للمرشح حمدين صباحى، من خلال استضافة أحد الضيوف  الذى ظل يتحدث باستفاضة عن البرنامج الانتخابى لحمدين، وأنه الأفضل فى هذه  المرحلة.
وقد حذرت  لجنة تقييم الأداء الإعلامى، برئاسة الدكتور صفوت العالم، جميع الفضائيات  المصرية الخاصة، وقنوات التلفزيون المصرى، صباح أمس الاثنين، من خرق فترة  الصمت الانتخابى، استعدادا ليومى الانتخابات الرئاسية الأربعاء والخميس  المقبلين، وذلك حسب تعليمات اللجنة، حيث أكدت أنها ستقوم بمراقبة كافة  القنوات الأرضية والفضائية والإذاعات الحكومية والخاصة من أجل رصد أى  مخالفة من جانب أى قناة، وسيتم رفع تقرير رسمى إلى اللجنة العليا بأى  مخالفة، بخاصة أن العقوبات قد تصل إلى غرامات مالية كبيرة أو حبس، وأن هذا  سيتم تطبيقه على الجميع دون أى استثناءات بسبب حساسية وأهمية هذه  الانتخابات، إضافة إلى أن اللجنة العليا ترى أن الـ48 ساعة المقبلة ستكون  فرصة للناخبين المصريين بتحديد مرشحهم دون أى ضغوط أو توجهات من أحد.

*​ *الوطن
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2012)

*محام وعامل يتقدمان ببلاغات ضد شفيق ومرسي لخرقهما الصمت الانتخابي*

* آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 22 مايو 2012 - 7:08 م ا بتوقيت القاهرة *



* 



*
* دعاية أحمد شفيق في إحدى الجرائد القومية*






* الزقازيق - أ ش أ تقدم  محام وعامل ببلاغين للجهات الأمنية، يتهمان مرشحي رئاسة الجمهورية أحمد  شفيق ومحمد مرسي بخرق فترة الصمت الانتخابي، وذلك عن طريق نشر دعاية في  الصحف، وتعليق لافتات في الشوارع.*

* وكان اللواء محمد العنتري، مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى بلاغا  من صابر عبد الله عطية (48 عاما) محام من منيا القمح وكيلا عن الدكتور محمد  مرسي، يتهم الفريق أحمد شفيق بخرق فترة الصمت الانتخابي، بنشر إعلان دعائي  له في إحدى الصحف القومية، يوم أمس الاثنين.*

* كما تلقى العنتري، بلاغا من محمد نبيل عبد الحميد «30 عاما»  عامل من كفر النحال بالزقازيق، يفيد بقيام شخص مجهول بتعليق لافتة  انتخابية للمرشح محمد مرسي بالمخالفة ذاتها، وتم ضبط المذكور وبحوزته  اللافتة، وتبين أنه عامل فراشة، وتم تحرير محضرين بالواقعتين، وإحالتهما  للنيابة العامة التي تولت التحقيق.*


*الشروق*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*موسى يقف فى طابور الناخبين بالتجمع الخامس .​*​ *الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 08:45*



* محمد كمال*


*



*








* يقف الأن المرشح الإنتخابى عمرو موسى فى طابور الناخبين للإدلاء بصوته بحى التجمع الخامس فى مدينة نصر .*
* يذكرأن الإنتخابات المصرية لأختيار رئيس بعد ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير فى العام الماضى والتى جأت من الديمقراطية .*

*​*
* الفجر الاليكترونية - ​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*الشيخ محمد الراشد: لا يجوز للإخوانى انتخاب رئيس غير محمد مرسى*

                           الثلاثاء، 22 مايو  2012 - 22:46





                             الراشد                         


 
*أفتى الشيخ محمد أحمد الراشد، أحد أبرز قيادات الإخوان المسلمين  بالعراق، بأن المنتمى لدعوة الإخوان لا خيار له فى أمر اختيار مرشح  الرئاسة، وأنه ملزم بأن يمنح صوته الانتخابى لمرشح الدعوة محمد مرسى.

وأكد الراشد أن المؤيد للدعوة ممن لم تتطور علاقته بالدعوة إلى درجة إعطاء  البيعة، وعامة الإسلاميين من أفراد الشعب المصرى تحكمهم قاعدة شرعية أخرى  هى التى توجب عليهم منح أصواتهم لمرسى، ومفاد هذه القاعدة هى أن منصب  الرئاسة يليق له رئيس له عُصبة تواليه، وجماعة متفاهمة معه تخدمه وتنفذ  خطته وتنحاز له، ليتقوى أمام التحديات من الآخرين، وهذا متوفر فى مرشح  وحيد هو الأستاذ مرسى؛ إذ هو الوحيد الذى يملك توظيف خبرات الإخوان  وعلومهم وطاقاتهم فى خدمة مقام الرئاسة، ومحاربة الفساد المتجذر فى النظام.* *

وجاء نص الفتوى قائلا: إن فتوى الشيخ القرضاوى بأن المصرى يسعه التصويت  لواحد من الثلاثة الإسلاميين المرشحين إن أراد بها عامة المصريين فذلك  صواب واجتهاد صحيح، وإن أراد دخول حتى الإخوان الأعضاء المنتمين لدعوة  الإخوان، فذاك اجتهاد خطأ، وهذه كلمة كبيرة يخطها قلمى تجاه مقام الشيخ  الجليل، ولكن اختلاف المفتين سبب رحمة للأمة، وكانت لى هذه الجرأة لأنى  وجدته واسع الصدر عريض الانفتاح أمام المشاركات المخلصة.* *

وتابعت الفتوى: عندى أن الأخ عندما يعطى بيعة رضائية لقادة الدعوة، فإنّ  معناها: أنه ارتضاهم أن يقودوه باجتهادهم عندما تختلف الآراء، فذلك هو  المغزى الأهم فى الانتماء الدعوى، مما يعنى وجوب الالتزام بالخطة الدعوية  فى كل شىء، وبدون ذلك لا يكون العمل جماعيًّا، والداعية المنتمى مسلم آمن  بالجماعية وصوابها، ومن هنا ففهمى للمسألة وفق موازين فقه الدعوة وكليات  مذهب إحياء فقه الدعوة الذى رصدت جهدى لبيانه:* *
أن المنتمى لدعوة الإخوان لا خيار له فى الأمر، وهو ملزم بأن يمنح صوته الانتخابى لمرشح الدعوة الأستاذ محمد مرسى.

أما المؤيد للدعوة ممن لم تتطور علاقته بالدعوة إلى درجة إعطاء البيعة،  وكذا عامة الإسلاميين من أفراد الشعب المصرى: فإن قاعدة شرعية أخرى هى  التى توجب عليهم منح أصواتهم لمرشح الدعوة الأستاذ مرسى، ومفاد هذه القاعدة  بإيجاز :* *
أن منصب الرئاسة يليق له رئيس له عُصبة تواليه، وجماعة متفاهمة معه تخدمه  وتنفذ خطته وتنحاز له، ليتقوى أمام التحديات من الآخرين، وهذا متوفر فى  مرشح وحيد هو الأستاذ مرسى؛ إذ هو الوحيد الذى يملك توظيف خبرات الإخوان  وعلومهم وطاقاتهم فى خدمة مقام الرئاسة، ومحاربة الفساد المتجذر فى النظام.

والأستاذ أبو الفتوح لا يملك غير مصوتين طارئين لا يربطهم به التزام  وانحياز؛ فيكون أداؤه ضعيفاً، وفى القاعدة الشرعية: أن الأخذ بالأحسن  واجب، أى عندما تتعدد الخيارات، إنفاذا لظاهر الآية الكريمة (فخذها بقوة  وأمر قومك يأخذوا بأحسنها).* *

والأحسن فى الحال المصرى: تولية الأقدر، والأستاذ محمد مرسى تزيده قدرات،  الجماعة المخضرمة تمكينًا وقوة، وكلام ابن خلدون فى مقدمته صريحٌ فى أن  الأليق للرئاسة والإمامة هو الذى تسانده عَصَبية، أى جماعة تؤيده  وتطيعه، أو قبيلة يركن إليها لبسط نفوذه، ولا يعنى هنا العصبية المذمومة  التى يرفضها العُرف الإيمانى، وإنما هى طرائق التعبير القديمة، واجتهاد  ابن خلدون صائب؛ لأنه فقيه معروف وليس هو بمؤرخ فقط، وستبذل جماعة الإخوان  كل طاقتها لتمكين محمد مرسى من الوفاء بالتزامات الرئاسة فى هذه المرحلة  الحرجة من مسيرة مصر، وهى جماعة مخلصة ذكية لها تاريخ جهادى وتنموى جيد،  ولها ثروة فكرية ومعنوية، وأثبتت الأيام تجردها ورعايتها لمصالح الأمة  عامة.* *

وأما أبو الفتوح فقد حصلت قطيعة بينه وبين الجماعة، وسيكون بسبب ذلك منفرداً، وقد يلين جداً.* *

وأما سليم العوا فهو نصير البدعة الإيرانية، ولا يجوز عندى أبداً منح  الصوت له، وستخترق إيران به جدار الأمن الإستراتيجى العربى، وذلك شر نغلق  بابه، والله ولى التوفيق.* *

وليكن الصوت الانتخابى واعياً لمنطق الترجيح على بينة من قواعد الشرع  وموازين الإيمان، وتلك فتواى على الرغم من سلبية تأخيرها، وليبلغ الشاهد  الغائب". * *
رابط صفحة الراشد الرسمية على الفيس بوك التى نشر عليها فتواه:
http://www.facebook.com/alrashid.officialpage*​ 
*86*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*قوات الأمن تمنع سيدة من الدعاية لـ"مرسى" أمام لجنة بحدائق القبة*​​
​
* الأربعاء، 23 مايو 2012 - 09:54*​
* 





 إقبال على لجان الانتخابات وسط أجواء من الديمقراطية الحقيقية *​
* كتب هانى عثمان*​
​
* قام رجال الأمن المشرفون على تنظيم العملية  الانتخابية بمدرسة السلام التجريبية بحدائق القبة، بمنع إحدى السيدات من  أنصار محمد مرشح الإخوان المسلمين، من التواجد أمام مقر اللجنة الانتخابية،  بعد قيامها بدعوة الناخبين لانتخاب "مرسى" عن طريق استخدام لاب توب فى  تعريفهم بلجانهم الانتخابية.*​
​
* وفى سياق آخر، انتشر أعضاء المنظمات الحقوقية بمقار اللجان لمراقبة سير  العملية الانتخابية دون حدوث أى تجاوزات، وهذا ما أكدته سلوى همام إحدى  المراقبات التابعات للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، وإنها قامت بجولة باللجان  الانتخابية بحدائق القبة ولم تشهد أى تجاوزات سواء من الأمن أو الناخبين.*​
​
​*اليوم السابع​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*"العوا" ينفى خبر انسحابه من السباق الرئاسى لصالح محمد مرسى*

*الأربعاء، 23 مايو 2012 - 09:27*​




*محمد سليم العوا *
*كتب محمود عبد الغنى*


*نفى الدكتور محمد سليم العوا،  المرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية، الأخبار التى تواترت على بعض مواقع الأخبار،  حول انسحابه لصالح مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسى. *

*وأكد الدكتور العوا، فى بيان  له صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، تواجده وبقوة فى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية من  خلال مشروعه السياسى الإسلامى الحضارى الوسطى، كما يهيب الدكتور العوا  بالشعب المصرى، الانتخاب تبعاً لضمائرهم دون الالتفات لرأى تيار أو شخص أو  جماعة، معرباً عن ثقته فى قدرة الشعب المصرى على اختيار الصالح من أجل نصرة  ونهضة الوطن.*​



​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مايو 2012)

علينا ان نتكاتف لانجاح الرجل المناسب لنا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

? ياتري من الرجل المناسب ده؟


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

استشهاد مجند شرطة داخل احدى اللجان بروض الفرج اثر اطلاق نار من انصار احد المرشحين


----------



## TELLER (23 مايو 2012)

*مقتل شرطى فى لجنة روض الفرج اثناء تعليقه الكشوف الانتخابية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*هدوء فى لجان مدينة نصر ...( حتى الآن )*
*التواجد الأمنى بسيط للغاية ...*
*ألتزام الناخبين بالوقوف فى الطابور فى هدوء *
*محاولة من شباب الأخوان بفرض سيطرة امام مدرسة دكتور عبد العزيز السيد عسكر بمدينة نصر*
*بحجة التنظيم*
*رفضها الأهالى بحزم *
*فأمتنع الشباب وعاودوا الوقوف فى الطابور *
*ولم تحدث أية مناوشات *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*شهدت مدرسة صلاح سالم الإعدادية المشتركة حدوث اشتباكات بالأيدى بين مؤيدى المرشحين حمدين صباحى ومحمد مرسى، على أولوية الوقوف أمام اللجنة، وتدخلت قوات الجيش للفصل بين الطرفين وإعادة الهدوء أمام اللجنة مرة أخرى*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

*سيارة للإخوان تدهس رجلا يحاول منعهم الدعاية الانتخابية بـ6 أكتوبر 


*​*


​ 
محمدهيكل 
حدث حادث فريد من نوعه من امام مدرسة جيل 2000 فى مدينة السادس من أكتوبر مرت سيارة متسوبيشى لانسر زرقاء اللون  ى م 3426 من امام اللجنة تحمل مكبرات صوتية  لدعم الدكتور محمد مرسى المرشح الرئاسى .وعند محاولة أحد الناخبين منعهم من عمل الدعاية الانتخابية قامت السيارة بدهسة  ولم يعرف حتى الان هوية السائق *


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

ربنا يعديها علي خير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*باب مخصص لكبار السن فى لجنة مدرسة خالد بن الوليد التجارية بنات بمدينة نصر ..يغلفها الهدوء والنظام *
*مع وجود أمين شرطة واحد لتنظيم حركة المرور فى الشوارع الجانبية *
*ولم ألحظ وجود شرطة عسكرية بالمنطقة حتى الآن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*شهدت اللجنة الرقم 57 بقرية السليمانية مركز شبين القناطر بمحافظة القليوبية توقفاً تاماً عن التصويت، بسبب قيام أهالى القرية بإطلاق أعيرة نارية على الناخبين أمام اللجنة، ومنعهم من الخروج من المنازل، *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*أضطراب فى حركة المرور بميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر*
*مدرسة أبن النفيس الأعدادية تشهد وجود المرشح عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح للأدلاء بصوته وسط حشد ضخم من مؤيديه*
*جارى المتاااابعة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*رائع :راهبات (على ما اعتقد )بإنتظار الدور
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*استبعاد 5 قضاة من سمالوط والمحلة ومدينة نصر لتوجيههم لانتخاب مرسى*

*   الأربعاء، 23 مايو  2012 - 12:27*
* 



*
*                             فاروق سلطان *

* استبعدت اللجنة العليا للرئاسة 5 قضاة من لجان سمالوط   والمحلة  ومدينة نصر، وذلك بعد التأكد من توجيههم الناخبين لاختيار المرشح   د. محمد  مرسى.*

* وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا.. *



* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*شتباكات بين صفوف الرجال والنساء تغلق لجنة "الخانكة"*


* 23/5/2012*
*




 *
* اشتباكات حادة أمام لجنة رقم 3 بمدرسة   السادات  صنايع بنات،  بمنطقة الخانكة فى محافظة القليوبية، بسبب تكدس   الناخبين وعدم  وجود أى  تنظيم بين صفوف السيدات والرجال، مما دفع القضاة   المشرفين على  اللجنة  لإغلاق أبوابها أمام كافة الناخبين، قبل إعادة فتحها   مجددا. وعلقت  الناخبة  أمانى السيد، على سبب الاشتباكات بقولها: إحنا   واقفين من 3 ساعات  واللى  بينظموا الصفوف بيختاروا ناس ويسيبوا ناس".*


* الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*مفاجأة..الإبراشي يحصل على بطاقة تصويت مسربة ويطالب بالتحقيق*





الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي
​*
كشف الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي، عن مفاجأة حيث حصل على بطاقة تصويت مسربة، رغم تأكيدات ''اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية'' عدم القدرة على تسريب تلك البطاقات، مطالباً الجهات المسؤولة التحقيق في واقعة التسريب الممهدة لعملية التزوير.
 وأضاف خلال استضافته على فضائية ''دريم2'' ببرنامج ''العاشرة مساء''  أن هناك العديد من الأخطاء التي تم ارتكابها من قبل اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية، وهى - حسب قوله - عدم تلافي أخطاء الانتخابات  الماضية، متابعا '' القضاة متذمرون من وضعهم في اللجان البعيدة عن محافظاهم  ما يؤثر على سير العملية الانتخابية، ''خاصة أن القاضي إنسان''.
 وأوضح أن التزوير يمكن ان يحدث غداً بك سهولة حتى بعد اتخاذ  كل الاحتياطات، وأبدى دهشته من عدم وضع الكاميرات على كل اللجان في جميع  المحافظات مشيراً إلى أن تكلفة هذه الكاميرات البالغة 90 مليون جنيه بسيطة  في مقابل نزاهة وشفافية الانتخابات.
 

 مصراوي

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*روحت انتخب لقيت مصر كلهها في المدرسه بتاعتي 
واخدت كام خبطه غير قانونيه في ايدي

فروحت زي الشاطر هنزل باللي او بكره احسن 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*دى تبقى كارثة لو الكلام دة صح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فروحت زي الشاطر هنزل باللي او بكره احسن *​


 *حلوة روحت زى الشاطر دى *
*وياترى مالكش أستبن ياعياد أنت كمان ؟*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

بكره هنتخب انا كمان 

ياتري فين الامن في المكان اللي فيه اطلاق نار ده؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*بلاغ من أبو الفتوح ضد شفيق لـ"العليا للرئاسة"

                                           بقلم : أحمد ربيع  





  
 تقدم المحامي أحمد عمر المحامي، عن المرشح  الدكتور  عبدالمنعم  أبو الفتوح، بشكوي رسمية إلى لجنة العليا للانتخابات  ضد المرشح  أحمد شفيق،  لخرقه قاعدة الصمت الانتخابي وعقده مؤتمرا صحفيا  صباح اليوم،  بالمخالفة  لضوابط الدعاية الانتخابية. 
 وقال عمر، إنه تلقى وعدا من اللجنة بفتح تحقيق فى الواقعة، وإحالتها للنيابة العامة.




 الوطن* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حلوة روحت زى الشاطر دى *
> *وياترى مالكش أستبن ياعياد أنت كمان ؟*



* فشر :ranting:
 حد قالك اني عياد مرسي
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

​ ​ *كشف محاولة تزوير بالغربية *

                                           بقلم : رفيق ناصف                   منذ 6 دقائق             







*كشف القاضي المسئول عن اللجنة الانتخابية بمدرسة  الشهيد أبو  العلا بقرية الرجبية مركز طنطا، محاولة تزوير قام بها طالب  ثانوي يدعى  مصطفى إسماعيل، حيث حاول التصويت ببطاقة مواطن يدعى أحمد  العتيق. 

واكتفى القاضي بتوبيخه وطرده خارج اللجنة، وعدم تحرير محضر بالواقعة نظراً لحداثة سنه.

*
الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*حملة مرسى تظهر العين الحمراء للفضائيات ووسائل الإعلام وتهدد بمقاضاتهم
              الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 12:20        



                 عائشة نصار             






 






فى بيانها الأول للتعقيب على سير العملية الإنتخابية ،  حذرت  حملة مرشح  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  الدكتور محمد مرسى ،وسائل  الإعلام  والفضائيات من  استمرار  ما وصفته " بالحملة المتعمدة ضد مرشحها  فى انتخابات الرئاسة " .    
فى الوقت الذى نفت فيه الحملة ماتردد فى وسائل الإعلام عن  استغلالها  أموال الزكاة والصدقات فى الدعاية الإنتخابية ، مجددة حرصها على  التزام  كافة الضوابط القانونية للعملية الإنتخابية ، بما فى ذلك التزام  فترة الصمت  الإنتخابى ، ونفى ماتم نشره عن إلقاء القبض على عدد من أنصار  محمد مرسى  لمخالفات فى الدعاية ...
هذا فى الوقت الذى دعت فيه الحملة وسائل الإعلام لتحرى الصدق والدقة والمهنية ، مؤكدة أنها تتخذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال ذلك ..
وذلك على أن يتم إصدار بيانين تاليين للحملة فى الثانية ظهرا والسادسة من عصر اليوم ، إضافة إلى مؤتمر صحفى ختامى فى الثامنة مساء .
*​*
  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وأوضح أن التزوير يمكن ان يحدث غداً بك سهولة حتى بعد اتخاذ كل الاحتياطات، *​​​​​


​*ماترحمنا ياعم وائل*
*مصر مش ناقصة ولعة ...وأنت ممكن تدفع ورقة بمية لأى عامل غلبان فى المطبعة او لفراش أو حتى عيل بيكنس هناك*
*ويجيب لك من رايش مكنة الطباعة *
*أرحموا مصر بقى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

* بجاتو: أحلنا بلاغا للنائب العام ضد شفيق لاختراقه الصمت الانتخابى

الهي تنطس في نواضرك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*طائرة مروحية تابعة للقوات المسلحة تتفقد سير العملية الانتخابية بالمنصورة

 تصوير: احمد الطوخى* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

* عدد من شباب قرية اسطال بالمنيا يقومون باخراج الرقم الانتخابي للمواطنين لتسهيل عملية الانتخاب دون دعمهم اي مرشح**


*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 مايو 2012)

تم التصويت بسهوله جداا وبسرعة فائقة
وبدون اى مشاكل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*
 "عاوزين البلد تنصلح محدش ينتخب الإخوان" كلمات رددتها الحاجة عائشة حسين البالغة من العمر 69 عاماً، وهى إحدى السيدات  المقبلات على صناديق الاقتراع بمدرسة هدى شعراوى بمنطقة السلام للإدلاء  بصوتها، حيث وقفت فى الطابور من السابعة والنصف، للمشاركة فى أول انتخابات  رئاسية بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

 وقالت الحاجة عائشة "حضرت اليوم عشان  مصر تنصلح وعشان الشهداء فى 25 يناير ولكى أقول لا للإخوان"، مضيفة أنها  خرجت لتشارك فى أول انتخابات نزيهة.

 فيما شهدت مدرسة النهضة  الثانوية بنات بمنطقة السلام، والتى فتحت أبوابها أمام الناخبين فى الثامنة  من صباح اليوم الأربعاء ازدحاماً من قبل الراغبين فى الإدلاء بصوتهم.**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*محافظة كفر الشيخ – مركز قلين السيارة رقم ( 7982 – ل ق ب ) تقوم بعمل دعاية للمرشح عبدالمنعم ابو الفتوح*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*إلغاء اللجنة الإنتخابية التى كان يدلى فيها الرئيس السابق وزوجته في الإنتخابات



 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*صور .. الساعات الاولى من انتخاب الرئيس الجديد



 



















































































شبكة رصد * ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عدد من شباب قرية اسطال بالمنيا يقومون باخراج الرقم الانتخابي للمواطنين لتسهيل عملية الانتخاب دون دعمهم اي مرشح*​​​​



*نفس الشئ أمام مدرسة النصر القومية بمصر الجديدة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*جميلة إسماعيل تصوت بإحدى لجان مدرسة التربية الرياضية بقصر النيل *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*حملة صباحي تحرر محضراً ضد أنصار مرسي وأبو الفتوح بتهمة توجيه الناخبين في الفيوم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2012)

اللجان فى اسكندرية مش زحمة

مصر كلها هتنتخب بكرة هههههههههههه

انا احتمال انهاردة واحتمال بكرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*اشتباكات بين انصار شفيق وصباحي بالدقهلية ومحضر لناخب صور ورقة الادلاء بصوتة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

* السفيرة الأمريكية تتفقد اللجان الانتخابية في الزقازيق ..  والسفير السويسرى بتفقد لجنة انتخابية بالموسكى

 عالم حشريه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

* التقرير الاول لمركز الشهاب لحقوق الانسان فى مراقبه الانتخابات الرئاسيه

 فتح اللجان الانتخابية و بدا التصويت* *

 • بدا اللجان الانتخابية وسط تأمين القوات البحرية و تواجد القضاة.* *
 • تواجد مكثف لمندوبين ابو الفتوح و مرسى و تواجد محدود لعمرو موسى .
 • الفضائيات و المواقع الالكترونية رصد لحظى للعملية الانتخابية .
 • وضع كشوف الناخبين مطبوعه على بحوائط اللجان مع توافر لادوات العملية الانتخابية
 • الهدوء يخيم على العملية الانتخابية فى ظل اقبال الناخبين .
 • ظابط جيش متوفى ضمن كشوف الناخبين.
 • تواجد للمنظمات الرقابة المحلية و الاجنبية .

 مع بداية اللحظات الاولى من اليوم الاول لانتخابات الرئاسة انطلق مراقبى  مركز الشهاب لحقوق الانسان برصد وضع اللجان ميدانيا و مدى تفاعل كافة اطراف  العملية الانتخابية فى الاسكندرية و القاهرة و البحير ة و كفر الشيخ و  مطروح و جاءت تقارير المراقبين على النحو التالى :
 7.45 بدائرة قسم رمل تانى الاسكندرية فى مدرسه الجلاد – رقم لجنه 13
 رصد المراقبين تواجد قاضى واحد بلجنة الانتخابية وتم منع دخول المناديب و الناخبين

 8,00 بدائرة قسم رمل ثانى الاسكندرية فى مدرسه كرونا – رقم لجنة 7
 عند بدا فتح المحضر الانتخابى رصد اختلاف بين اعداد الاصوات بالكشوف الانتخابية وبطاقات التصويت بواقع 200 بطاقة

 8.10 بدائرة قسم مينا البصل الاسكندرية فى مدرسة السيد محمد كريم – رقم لجنة 14
 تواجد موظف واحد فقط لا غير داخل اللجنة الانتخابية

 8.15 بدائرة قسم الجمرك مدرسة الشهيد اسماعيل الاسكندرية - رقم اللجنة 15 ، 16
 لم يتم فتح اللجان للتصويت رغم مرور اكثر من ربع ساعه على بدا الانتخابات

 8.30 بدائرة مينا البصل مدرسة العروبة الاسكندرية – رقم اللجنة 11
 لم يتم بدا التصويت للناخبين رغم مرور نصف ساعة على بدا العملية الانتخابية

 8.40 دائرة محرم بك الثانوية بنات الاسكندرية – رقم اللجنة 91 ، 62 ، 63
 لم تفتح اللجان حتى الان لعدم وصول ثلاث قضاة

 8.45 بدائرة المنتزة بمدرسة الشهيد علي خاطر الاسكندرية – رقم اللجنة 25 ، 26
 لم يتم بدا التصويت داخل اللجان الانتخابية رغم مرور اكثر من ساعه الا ربع

 8.50 دائرة قسم شرق مركز شباب سموحة الاسكندرية – رقم اللجنة 42
 رصد اسم احد الناخبين المتوفيين بالكشوف الانتخابية رقمه القومي 27901010206391 ورقمه بالكشف 2991
 و اسم المتوفي فتحي عمر عيسى تاريخ الوفاة 24/8/2008 و قام الاستاذ عيسى بتقديم شكوى بذلك للجنة الانتخابية

 8.55 بدائرة قسم الجمرك فى مدرسة الشهبيد اسماعيل فهمي الاسكندرية - لجنة 22
 دعايا انتخابية مكثفة لابو الفتوح ومرسي واحمد شفيق ومكتب استعلامات امام المدرسة

 9.00 دائرة المنتزة بمدرسة البكاتوشى الاعدادية عوايد الاسكندرية – لجنة رقم 26
 رصد مركز الشهاب احد المتوفين وكان يعمل بالقوات المسلحة مساعد اول مدرج  اسمه بالكشوف الانتخابية لجنة 26 رقم الكشف 156 مدرسة البكاتوشي الاعدادية  عزبة البكاتوشي العوايد

 9.00 بدائرة قسم المنتزة فى مدرسة العروة الاسكندرية – لجنة رقم 13
 قيام سيدات بالتوجيه لصالح المرشح عمرو موسى**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*وراء كل مرشح زوجة : من هن زوجات مرشحي الرئاسة ؟
              الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 12:27        



                 حسين أنسى             







 






تشهد مصر اليوم انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية لكى تنتهى بعدها الفترة الإنتقالية التى يقودها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة .    
وحيث أن " وراء كل عظيم إمرأة " ففى الانتخابات المصرية "  وراء كل مرشح  زوجة " تدعمه بقوة في السباق الرئاسي الحالي ، هذا هو حال  زوجات المرشحين  الذين تحدثن عن أزواجهن لوسائل الإعلام وحاولن إبعاد  الصورة السلبية التي  خلفتها زوجة المخلوع ، سوزان مبارك في أذهان الجميع .
وتؤكد "علياء محمود" زوجة المرشح الرئاسي عبد المنعم أبو  الفتوح ، والتى  تعمل طبيبة أمراض نساء وتوليد، دعمها بقوة لزوجها استكمالا  لمسيرة دعمه  طيلة حياتهما معا، حتى أنجبا ستة أبناء، ثلاث بنات يعملن  طبيبات وثلاثة  ذكور يعملن فى مجالات الهندسة والصيدلة والتجارة .
وتروى الدكتورة علياء أنها تزوجت من الدكتور عبد المنعم  وهى فى عام  الإمتياز وبدأت حياتها العملية فى عيادة بمصر القديمة ثم  انتقلت بعيادتها  إلى الحى السادس بمدينة نصر .

 ومن جانب أخر قالت سهام نجم ، زوجة المرشح حمدين صباحي ، والتي  تمثل  المنطقة العربية باللجنة الإستشارية الدولية لمبادرة التعليم للجميع   التابعة لليونسكو وترأس جمعية أهلية، إن زوجها يتمتع بالصدق العالي .
وأضافت سهام قائلة : حمدين من أسرة متوسطة قريب من الناس  يستمع إليهم  دائما ويشعر بآلامهم ، ولكنه غير متعاون داخل البيت لأنه  مشغول".
وقالت سهام : لن أتدخل في عمل زوجي كرئيس للجمهورية ولكني  سأسانده في  الجانب الإجتماعي بصفتي خبيرة تعليم ورئيس للشبكة العربية لمحو  الأمية  واهتم بالعمل في مجال المجتمع المدني .
وسهام حاصلة علي حاصلة على بكالوريوس تجارة من جامعة  القاهرة عام 1977  وتزوجت من حمدين منذ 30 عاما وأنجبا "محمد" الذى يعمل  مخرجا سينمائيا،  وسلمى التى تعمل مذيعة بإحدى الفضائيات ولديها حفيدة من  ابنتهما اسمها  "حلم".
فيما أوضحت " نجلاء هاشم " زوجة "خالد علي"  أهمية دور  زوجة الرئيس في  معالجة القضايا المجتمعية خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمرأة  والأطفال، شريطة ألا  تتدخل في فيما هو سياسي.
وعلي العكس من زوجات المرشحين الآخريات تتحمس نجلاء لترشح  زوجها للرئاسة  ، قائلة عنه "خالد يلاعب أطفاله الشطرنج والبلاى ستيشن  ويشاهد الكارتون"،  كما تحدثت عن طيبته وحنانه وتفهمه وبعده عن السيطرة .
ونجلاء هاشم عبد الحافظ، حاصلة على ليسانس الآداب قسم علم  النفس من  جامعة عين شمس وتعمل فى مركز النديم لعلاج وتأهيل ضحايا العنف  والتعذيب .
فيما تؤمن " ليلي محمود بدوي " زوجة "عمرو موسي " والتي  تعمل بتجارة  الملابس ، بقدرة زوجها علي النجاح ، واصفة إياه بأنه مخلصا في  عمله ومؤمنا  به وناجحا في كل ما يوكل إليه من مهام وقادرا علي إقناع  الآخرين بأفكاره.
فيما تفضل" ألفت السهلي " زوجة هشام البسطويسي ، والمتخرجة  فى كلية  التجارة بجامعة الإسكندرية، البقاء في المنزل والاهتمام بشؤون  الأسرة على  الأضواء والشهرة التى ستحيط بها كلما خرجت مع زوجها .

أما " نجلاء علي " زوجة مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "محمد  مرسي"   والحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة، فبرغم ظهورها مع زوجها فى  مؤتمرات  لدعمه إلا أنها تؤثر عملها المعتاد في الأقسام الدعوية بالجماعة،  عن الدور  المعتاد للسيدة الأولي من الظهور مع الرئيس فى الأمور التى  تستلزم ذلك .
وأكدت أنها كانت تتوقع زوجها رئيساً للوزراء لا رئيسا  للجمهورية ، وأنها  سعدت جدا لاختيار خيرت الشاطر مرشحا للرئاسة ثم كان ما  كان والرأى فى  النهاية للمؤسسة ، واصفة " مرسى " بأنه أحسن أب وأحسن زوج  وأحسن أخ وأحسن  ابن.
و "أماني العشماوي" زوجة "محمد سليم العوا" قالت إن زوجها  متعاون ويساعد  فى بعض الأعمال المنزلية ، واصفة " العوا " بالصراحة  وتعتبره صديقا .
فيما تعتقد "زينب الحضري" زوجة " أبو العز الحريري " أن  الرئيس لا ينبغي  أن يعيش داخل القصور والمنتجعات وإنما عليه مجاورة الشعب  حتى يشعر بآلامه.
وكذلك كانت تفضل أن يكون زوجها نائبا للرئيس لا الرئيس  نفسه ، قائله إنه  متعاون جدا داخل البيت ويمكن أن يقوم بجميع المهام  المنزلية ، واصفة إياه  بأنه كريم الخلق ،عف اللسان، سخى فى ماله وعواطفه،  محب لوطنه لا يغادره حتى  معها حين تعار للخارج، بلا نزوات شخصية .
وفيما يتعلق بالإنتقال إلى العيش فى القصر الجمهوري، فضل  بعضهن البقاء  في منازلهم المعتادة، وقالت " أماني العشماوي " زوجة محمد  سليم العوا،  والتي تعمل في مجال أدب الطفل: "لن انتقل للعيش في القصر  الجمهوري في حال  فوز زوجي بمنصب الرئيس، وأفضل منزلي وممارسة عملي المعتاد  المتمثل في كتابة  قصص الأطفال".
كما أكدت ليلي، زوجة موسي، أنها لن تذهب إلى قصر الرئاسة وستبق فى منزلها.
*​*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*بدء الاقتراع بالمنيا وأصوات الأقباط لموسي وشفيق وصباحي

الأربعاء 2012/5/23 10:33 ص

*​* 



 
*​*



 


المنيا - عماد ماهر
وسط إجراءات أمنيه مشدده فتحت لجان الاقتراع بالمنيا منذ   الثامنة صباحا  أبوابها لاستقبال الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم في أول أيام   الانتخابات الرئاسيه عقب ثورة ال25 من يناير، مع تفاوت نسب إقبال الناخبين   من منطقه  لأخري.

حيث تزداد نسب الإقبال بالمدن  ومن المتوقع أن تزداد  مع  خروج  الموظفين من أعمالهم , أما قري المحافظه فشهد اقبال ضعيف،   وتظهر  فئة  أخري انتابها اليأس من أمكانية التغيير لذا امتنعت عن التصويت.

وأعرب  المواطنون  عن سعادتهم البالغة لإجراء الانتخابات  في  موعدها , والتي بدورها تنهي الفترة الانتقاليه وتؤدي الي استقرار  الاوضاع  في البلاد , ومع هذا تظهر بعض التخوفات لدي الاهالي من احتمالات  وجود حالات  عنف وشغب من قبل أنصار المرشحين مما يعكر صفو العملية  الانتخابية .

وظهرت بعض الملامح التي ترجح أن تنحسر أصوات أقباط المنيا بين عمرو موسي , وأحمد شفيق , حمدين صباحي.

في الوقت نفسه ظهرت العديد من الحملات منها للتوعية وأخري   للمراقبة , حيث أطلق شباب المنيا حمله بعنوان  "راعي ضميرك"  ،لتكن   بمثابة  "تذكرة " للمواطنين الذين سيذهبون  لاختيار " رئيس مصر " بعد  الثورة ,  وتذكرهم أيضا بدماء الشهداء التي سالت في شوارع مصر لتطالب "  بالعيش –  الحرية – العدالة الاجتماعية – الكرامة الإنسانية " , فالشباب  طمح في  التغيير حتى يرى مصر من بين دول العالم المتقدم.

وتذكر الحملة أيضا بالشباب الذين فقدوا أعضاء من أجسادهم   حتى  يعيشوا الحرية والكرامة الانسانية ويشعروا بالعدالة الاجتماعية . وقد   واصلت حركة شباب 6 أبريل حملتها ضد شفيق وموسي التي تحمل عنوان " ميحكموش "   والتي تحذر الناخبين من التصويت لصالح أي منهم , حتي لا يتم اعادة انتاج   نظام مبارك مره أخري , كما أطلقت الحركة أيضا حملة " عيون مصر " لمراقبة   الانتخابات الرئاسيه ورصد أية مخالفات.

يذكر أنه تم تجهيز 664 لجنة بكافة مراكز المحافظة لاستقبال  2  مليون و668 ألف و652 ناخب, كما تم  إجراءات الصيانة اللازمة من الإضاءة   والمياه والتهوية ووسائل الحماية المدنية، وتحديد عدد  المقاعد الخاصة  بكل  لجنة طبقا لعدد الأعضاء ومندوبي المرشحين داخلها وتوفير خدمات معاونة   لأعضاء اللجان والناخبين مع إعداد دورات المياه  للسيدات والرجال وتحديد   المسئولين عنها ، والتأكد من تجهيز غرف حفظ الصناديق بعد انتهاء عملية   التصويت خلال اليوم الأول والغرف الخاصة بإعاشة رجال القوات المسلحة   المؤمنة للعملية الانتخابية.




محيط*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وراء كل مرشح زوجة : من هن زوجات مرشحي الرئاسة ؟*​​​​


​*مش عايزين سيدة أولى*
*السيدة الأولى جابت مصر ورا هى وابنها *
*يبقوا زى السيدة / تحية عبد الناصر* 
*كان مالها ؟؟ ..ست محترمة وفاضلة وعمرنا ما سمعنا عنها حاجة* 
*عايزنهن زيهن زى أى سيدة مصرية فاضلة ومحترمة*
*وبس*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2012)

> *وراء كل مرشح زوجة : من هن زوجات مرشحي الرئاسة ؟
> الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 12:27
> 
> 
> ...




*كنت لسة بقول لصحابى نروح ننتخب شفيق

عشان مراته لسة ميتة ميبقاش فيه سيدة اولى فى مصر   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *كنت لسة بقول لصحابى نروح ننتخب شفيق
> 
> عشان مراته لسة ميتة ميبقاش فيه سيدة اولى فى مصر   *​



*مش خايفه يختي بعد موت الحجه 
يروح يتجوز بنوته خمناشر تمناشر سنه 
ويجلبكم موزه اولي تكفر الشباب وتجنن الشيوخ 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *كنت لسة بقول لصحابى نروح ننتخب شفيق*​
> 
> *عشان مراته لسة ميتة ميبقاش فيه سيدة اولى فى مصر  *​


*هههههههههههه*
*طب ولو اتجوز تانى ؟؟*
*هيتعمل فيه اللى اتعمل فى أحمد نظيف ؟*
*هو برتوكولياً لازم يتجوز *
*لازم لازم ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*تويتس لنوارة نجم من تويتر عن الاقباط والانتخابات الرئاسية:

عشان نختصر موضوع المسيحيين وما نلتش  فيه كتير.. اي حد حيقول للمسيحيين حابني لكم كنايس حينتخبوه، هم عايزين  كنيسة يصلوا فيها من غير ما يتحرقوا.

الموضوع بالنسبة للمسيحيين لا فارق معاهم شريعة من عدمه ولا فارق معاهم اي  بتنجان.. عايزين كنيسة يرشقوا فيها من غير ما حد ينكد عليهم.

وميدو قاعد يقولي لا وبرضه فيه مناصب واقسام لا يرأسوها والكلام ده.. اذكر  اي مظاهرة عملها المسيحيين لاي سبب تاني غير انهم عايزين يصلوا.

اي مرشح طرح مشروع لتعديل قوانين بناء الكنائس وترميمها هم راشقين معاه..  الناس بترضى بقليلها وكل اللي يهمهم في الحياة انهم يصلوا سيبوهم يصلوا.

سيبوهم يصلوا.. ده طلب مش صعب.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا سيبوهم  يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. مش عايزين منكم حاجة تانية.

عندهم مشاكل كتير تانية وقرف في حياتهم.. وفعلا حكاية الكنايس اللي بتتحرق عليهم دي.. بصراحة اوفر.

يعني تنكد على البني ادم عيشته وكمان مش مخليه يعرف يشتكي لربنا هههههههههه طب يروح فين طيب؟

انا عمري ما شفتهم عاملين مظاهرة عشان مافيش مسيحي بيرأس قسم النسا  والولادة مثلا.. كل مظاهراتهم عشان عايزين يصلوا.. هم طالبين معجزة؟

اه يعني فكرني كده امتى جامع اتحرق ولا انفجر على اللي بيصلوا فيه؟ هو ده مطلب صعب ان الناس تصلي من غير ما تولع؟

وبجد فعلا والله.. مش عارفة افهم عقلية بعض الناس اللي اول ما يشوف كنيسة يركبه ستين شيطان.. واحد بيصلي انت متضايق ليه؟

هو مالوش دعوة على فكرة باستعراضك ل "الاسلام الصحيح". هو مش مسلم اصلا ومش  معني بالموضوع، هو عايز يصلي من غير ما يولع.. بعد اذنك يعني.

وياريت لو فيها سئالة مالكش دعوة بنسوانه.. الحريم ماليين الدنيا، ما ضاقتش على حريمه.. اذا سمحت يعني.

اصل بقالكوا فترة عمالين تقطموهم عشان حينتخبوا موسى وشفيق.. طب يعني هم لقوا حد يقولهم حاسيبكم تصلوا وما انتخبوهوش؟

مدام ماحدش فتح موضوع بناء الكنائس وترميمها هو شايف انه يختار نظام امني  يحميه من الولعة وهو بيصلي مدام مافيش نظام حقوقي يكفل له حق الصلاة.

يعني هم ولع عليهم كنايس ولا هم بيبتلوا؟ ولا كانت فوتوشوب؟ البني ادم لما  يولع عليه الكنيسة بدل المرة اربعة وخمسة المفروض ما يخافش ازاي؟

دلوقت هو شغله الشاغل ازاي يصلي من غير ما يولع.. وبيدور على حد يديله فرصة  يصلي من غير ما يولع ولا حد يفضل يجري ورا حريمه في الشوارع.

انا لحد دلوقت ما سمعتش ولا مرشح بيتكلم عن معالجته لبناء وترميم وحماية دور العبادة.. كله عمال ينافق في الاسلاميين حتى العلمانيين.

هم عارفين كويس ان موسى شفيق حيقدموا نموذج قمعي.. بس هم حاطين امل انه يبقى نظام امني بحيث ما يموتوش منفجرين

هم عارفين كويس ان موسى وشفيق حيقدموا نموذج قمعي.. بس هم حاطين امل انه يبقى نظام امني بحيث ما يموتوش منفجرين.

كل الناس باستهم وحطتهم جنب الحيط.. وهم متعاملين وراضيين بقليلهم.. بس ممكن يعيشوا؟ ولا الظرف مش سامح؟ نفهم بس عشان نبلغهم.

ما تقعدوش بقى تقطموهم وتاكلوا وشهم وتقولوا لهم: اغلب المسيحيين فلول.. فلول فلول بس ما يولعوش.

ما تقوليش بقى مبارك هو اللي فجر القديسين عشان انا واحد مسيحي قالي: ايام  مبارك كان احسن عشان كان بيولع لنا كنيسة كل سنة، دلوقت كل شهر.

يعني قلب امه ما عندوش مانع يديك كنيسة تولع فيها.. بس مش كل شوية.. هو  مستعد تعمل له جدول زمني وتحدد له عايز كنيسة تولع فيها كل قد ايه.

هو في كده؟ واحد راضي بان كنيسته تولع بس كل سنة بلاش كل شهر؟ ما تحترموا نفسكوا بقى.

هم عارفين ان شفيق وموسى امتداد لمبارك، ومن ثم حيولعوا لهم في كنيسة كل سنة.. مش كل شهر.. في كده ياخواتي؟ انتوا ماعندكوش رحمة؟

بعدين هم مش عايزين حد يفتح معاهم موضوع نسوانهم ده.. وخايفين حد ييجي يمسك البلد يقولهم هاتوا حريمكم يلزمونا وكده.

الرحمة بقى وكفاية تقطيم وتبكيت.. قولوا لهم حتسيبوهم يصلوا ازاي من غير ما  يولعوا وهم راشقين معاكوا في اي حاجة.. مش تقطيم على طول كده.

هم مالهمش دعوة برضه بتحليلاتكم السياسية دي بتاعة مبارك وامريكا والبتنجان  المقلي.. هم عايزين يصلوا من غير ما يولعوا وتسيبوا حريمهم في حالهم.

بعد اذنكوا يعني قولوا لهم ازاي ممكن يصلوا من غير ما يولعوا تاني وازاي  ممكن تسيبوا حريمهم في حالهم وهم عينيهم ليكوا والله.. بس الرحمة شوية.

على فكرة والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم المسيحيين مش عايزين حاجة غير يتسابوا في حالهم.. والله العظيم كمان مرة.

ما اعرفش مدى صحة كلامكوا في ان اغلب المسيحيين حيرشحوا شفيق، اللي انا  شايفاه انهم مش مجمعين على مرشح بس معيار اختيارهم انهم ما يولعوش.

ثم ان شفيق الوحيد اللي استعبرهم.. وعن نفسهم مش فارق معاهم موضوع  الاستعبار وشركاء الوطن والهري ده، هم عايزين ما يولعوش ومالكوش دعوة  بنسوانهم.

المسيحيات شبه المسلمات.. الفرق بس انها مش محجبة، حتاخدها وتحرق قلب امها  عليها وتموت ابوها وتلبسها الحجاب حتبقى شبه المسلمة فممكن تسيبوهم؟

الملف المسكوت عنه اللي راعبهم.. البنات القصر اللي بيتاخدوا وتنزل  فيديوهاتهم: الله اكبر اسلام كرستين، وهي 15 سنة..ها؟ نفتح تاني ولا كفاية  كده.

الله.. واحد اتحرق عليه الكنيسة بدل مرة خمس مرات في خمس شهور، وكل ما ييجي  ذكره يبقى مرتبط بحريمه: هاتوا حريمكوا.. ما يبقاش خايف ليه؟

وهم بيتلككوا عشان اي حد يطمنهم.. ده في اي مظاهرة ولا اعتصام لما بيلاقوا  مسلم بيبقى ناقص يتحزموا ويرقصوا.. قولوا لهم كلمة حلوة. واوعى تقول بسبوسة  يا ظريف.

الله.. "بلاش نبش في الحاجات دي يا نوارة" حاضر.. بلاش نبش وانتوا بطلوا تزايدوا عليهم وتقولوا لهم يا فلول.

ماهو ساكت وما بيفتحش الموضوع ورايح ينتخب حد اذا ما كانش حيعمل له دولة  حقوقية يبقى يعمل له دولة امنية.. يا تطمنه يا تسيبه في حاله.

والمرة دي بالذات المسيحيين مش مجمعين على حد.. فيه منهم حيصوت لحمدين  وخالد وفيه منهم حيصوت لشفيق وموسى وفيه حيصوت لابو الفتوح حتى.

انما ازاي بقى؟ ازاي؟ لازم امشي ادور على المسيحي اللي حينتخب شفيق عشان ازايد على امه.

انا شخصيا ما قابلتش ولا مسيحي حينتخب موسى او شفيق، اللي اعرفهم كلهم لحد دلوقت يا خالد يا حمدين يا مقاطع.. فكفاية مزايدة بقى.

والكنيسة مش قايلة لهم المرة دي ينتخبوا مين فعلا.. وهم بطلوا يسمعوا كلام  كنيسة من ساعة ماسبيرو.. فالرحمة شوية شوفوا لكوا حد تاني تتسلوا عليه.*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2012)

> مش خايفه يختي بعد موت الحجه
> يروح يتجوز بنوته خمناشر تمناشر سنه
> ويجلبكم موزه اولي تكفر الشباب وتجنن الشيوخ




هتبقى من جيل الثورة موافقين ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 مايو 2012)

> *هههههههههههه*
> *طب ولو اتجوز تانى ؟؟*
> *هيتعمل فيه اللى اتعمل فى أحمد نظيف ؟*
> *هو برتوكولياً لازم يتجوز *
> *لازم لازم ...*



ما قلنا يتجوز واحد مت التورجية هههههههههه

ايه اللى خلاه لازم يعنى

لازم يجيبلنا واحد تقرفنا وتعملنا القراءة للجميع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*(منظمة مدنية) ترصد شراء الأصوات والحشد الديني والطوابير الوهمية خارج اللجان


*
*
 




تصوير:نعمان سمير




اعتراضا منهم على الشروط التي وضعتها اللجنة العليا  المشرفة على  الانتخابات الرئاسية، قرر عدد من منظمات المجتمع المدني تشكيل  ما أطلقوا  عليه "المبادرة الشعبية لمراقبة الانتخابات"، للتأكد من نزاهة  العملية  الانتخابية "بدون شروط مقيدة من اللجنة".

وأعرب الأمين العام للجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة  المجتمعية، أحمد  فوزي عن رفضه "طريقة تعامل اللجنة العليا مع منظمات  المجتمع المدني  والشروط المجحفة التي وضعتها والتي لا تؤدي لمراقبة  حقيقية"، مشيرًا في  الوقت ذاته إلى أن من بين الشروط التي وضعتها اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات أن  تكون المنظمة أو الجمعية مشهرة وحسنة السمعة، ولا  يجوز للمراقبين أو  المنظمة المراقبة أن تبدي أي ملاحظات عن الانتخابات،  ويجب أن تعرض  تقاريرها على اللجنة العليا وإذا وجهت انتقادات للجنة يمكن  لها أن ترد،  وعلى المنظمة أن ترد عليها والتعاطي معها بإيجابية، وكأننا  شغالين عندهم".

وأشار إلى أن الانتهاكات التي ترصدها الجمعية لا تحدث داخل  اللجان فقط،  حيث يوجد خارج اللجان شراء الأصوات، والحشد والنقل الجماعي،  واستخدام  ممتلكات الدولة، والحشد الديني "كما أن هناك كلام عن سلاسل بشرية  وطوابير  وهمية، كل هذا سنرصده ونعلنه للناس".

وأضاف أمين عام الجمعية أن من بين الشروط التي وضعتها  اللجنة أيضا "أنه لا  يحق للمراقب أن يدخل اللجنة إلا بإذن من رئيس اللجنة  الفرعية، ولا يسمح  له بالبقاء أكثر من نصف ساعة، ومن حق القاضي أن يخرجه في  أي وقت أو لا  يسمح بدخول أي شخص بالمرة، كما أن اللجنة التي شكلتها اللجنة  العليا لتلقي  طلبات المراقبة من بينها ممثلين لوزارة الشئون الاجتماعية،  التي تعادي  منظمات المجتمع المدني".

وكشف فوزي أن القوى السياسية التي كانت ترحب بعمل منظمات  المجتمع المدني  في الماضي "أصبحت الآن ترفضه وتشارك في تشويهها لأنها أصبحت  هي التي تمارس  المخالفات"، مضيفا: "ولهذه الأسباب وغيرها "قررت المنظمات  العمل في إطار  المبادرة الشعبية لمراقبة الانتخابات طالما نصف ساعة بنصف  ساعة فاحنا مش  محتاجين لتصريح واتفقنا مع نواب في البرلمان على إنه  يستقبلوا في دوائرهم  بعثات مكونة من نشطاء حقوقيين وشخصيات العامة يرافقوهم  داخل اللجان  ليعرفوا ما بها ويقولوا ما بها".

الشروق*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*سيدة قبطية تدعى وجود ورق انتخابى مسود برمز الميزان فى مقر اللجنة 

  الأربعاء، 23 مايو  2012 - 12:53






                             الناخبون يدلون بأصواتهم 
كتب عبد الله محمود 

نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من الأهالى بمركز العياط، أمام  مدرسة  صلاح سالم الإعدادية، بسبب ادعاء سيدة قبطية أنها لاحظت أثناء  تواجدها فى  لجنة الانتخاب، وجود شخص وسيدة قاما بإدخال ورق انتخابى إلى  مقر اللجنة،  مسود فيه رمز الميزان وهو رمز مرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور  محمد مرسى. مما  أثار غضب السيدة القبطية لتخرج من اللجنة متوجهة إلى ضابط  الجيش المسئول  عن تأمين المقر الانتخابى، وهو ما دفع الضابط إلى التوجه  إلى السيدة والشخص  الذى اتهمته السيدة القبطية للتأكد من صحة الواقعة.

 ونشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من أهالى مركز العياط بسبب تضارب الأقاويل   حول الواقعة، مما اضطر الضابط إلى إبعاد الناخبين خاصة بعد تأكده من عدم   صحة الواقعة، وعاد الهدوء إلى مقر اللجنة مرة أخرى. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*اسماعيل عتمان : نقوم بأكبر مهمة فى التاريخ  والقوات المسلحة ومجلسها " نموذج فريد فى العالم  "
              الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 12:50        



                 أحمد رجب               






 






أكد اللواء اسماعيل عتمان عضو المجلس الاعلى للقوات  المسلحة أن  أول  انتخابات حقيقة لرئاسة الجمهورية تعد أحد أعظم أهداف ثورة  25 يناير سيشهد  بها العالم وستكون نموذج للنزاهة والشفافية ، داعيا الله  ان يوفق الشعب  المصرى لاختيار رئيسا يحقق الحرية والكرامة والعزة والنهضة  والتقدم لمصرنا  الغالية لتكون فى مصاف دول العالم فى فترة وجيزة .
جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده اللواء اسماعيل  عتمان ظهر اليوم   بحضور المستشار أشرف هلال محافظ المنوفية والمستشار  العسكرى لمحافظة  المنوفية العميد  ممدوح العدوى بديوان عام محافظة  المنوفية.
وأشار عتمان  أن القوات المسلحة تقوم بأكبر مهمة لها فى  التاريخ بعد  حماية حدود مصر الخارجية وهى تأمين أول انتخابات رئاسية  حقيقية سيشهد بها  العالم والتاريخ.
وأكد عتمان أن الانتخابات أفرزت حقيقه عظيمة وهى أن القوات  المسلحة  المصرية بمجلسها الأعلى وقائدها نموذج فريد بالعالم يقوم بتسليم  السلطة من  يده الى سلطة مدنية منتخبة.
وأكد عتمان أن القوات المسلحة المصرية من نبت الشعب المصرى  وليست مرتزقة  وأنهم لا ينفصلون عن الشعب المصرى العظيم القوات المسلحة   ضمن مثلث الأمن  والاستقرار وهم القضاء والشرطة المدنية ، مؤكدا على إحترام  وإجلال القضاء  عدم التشكيك فى نزاهة القضاء ومساعدة الشرطة المدنية فى  استعادة قوتها  وتسلم الراية من القوات المسلحة لحماية أمن مصر من الداخل.

ووعد عتمان الشعب المصرى أن أضلاع المثلث الثلاثة   الجيشوالقضاء سيقومون  بتنفيذ الانتخابات بمنتهى الدقة والشفافية مستبعدا  تمام التزوير قائلا "  ممكن أن تكون  هناك مخالفات وقادرون على أن نتجنبها  فى ظل قضاء عادل ".
*​*
  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*ضبط شخص يوجه الناخبين للتصويت لمرسى وآخر يوزع دعاية له بالسيدة  زينب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

* إقبال شديد من قبل الناخبين على لجنة كلية الهندسة بشبرا 

 تصوير : دينا انتصار* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*حملة "صباحي" تعلن رصد مخالفات العملية الانتخابية

الأربعاء 2012/5/23 12:34 م

*​* 




 




 
*​*
12 


Share



كتبت – رهام محمود
رصد مندوبي حملة "دعم حمدين صباحي رئيسا للجمهورية" العديد  من  المخالفات الانتخابية التي تمت صباح اليوم في عدة محافظات أغلبها وصول   اللجنة القضائية متأخرة عن موعدها، ولصق الدعاية الانتخابية باللجان،  وعدم  وجود أختام النسر على أوراق الانتخاب.

ففي مدرسة القومية للبنات في العجوزة وجدوا أن كل أوراق   الانتخاب لا تحمل ختم النسر، وبسؤال القضاه عن الموضوع، برروا ذلك بأن   الطباعة الملونة على أوراق الانتخاب كافية لضمانة صحتها!

أما المستشار المسئول عن لجنة "12" بقرية "السبخة" بمركز "أجا" بمحافظة الدقهلية فقد رفض مساعدة الأميين بشخص أو بواسطة أحد.

وفي لجنة مدرسه "بدوى محمد ثان" بالمنصورة وجدوا أعضاء من   جماعة الإخوان يدعون لمحمد مرسى امام اللجنه الانتخابيه، وعلم الجيش  استحوز  عليهم، لكن باقي المناصرين لمرسي استطاعوا أن يساعدوهم على الهرب  من افراد  الجيش وتم إبلاغ للشرطة.

كما ان المندوبة الخاصة للمرشح محمد مرسي قامت بتوجيه الناخبين لانتخابه  في اللجنة الأولى بمدرسة "الملك الصالح" بالمنصورة.

تم وقف التصويت في مدرسة "السادات" لجنة "16" بالخليفة بسبب مشادة بين مندوب أحمد شفيق والقاضي.

وفي لجنة 26 بمدرسة "طرة بنين" كانت المستشارة توجه  الناخبين  لرمز "السلم". كما وجد اعداد كبيرة من الناخبين في لجنة "52"  بمدينة نصر  اسمائها غير موجودة بالكشوف الانتخابية. وفي اللجنة الفرعية  رقم "43"  بمدرسة "بلال بن رباح" بالمطرية لم تكن استماراتها مختومة،  والقاضي رفض  التوقيع عليها.

كما تم عمل تسويد في لجنة رقم "4" بمدرسة "اللغات" في الزقازيق بواسطة المستشار الموجود بداخل اللجنة لصالح المرشح "محمد مرسي".

وفي لجنة 35 بالمدرسة الإعدادية بنزلة العرين في مركز "أبو   كبير" بالشرقية بدأ التصويت في الساعة 9.20. وبكفر الشيخ في لجنة رقم 41  أ،  ب، ج بمدرسة "زيدان" في قرية "زيدان" بمركز "الحامول"، ولجنة رقم 16   بمدرسة "المحجر للتعليم الأساسي" بمطوبس لم يصل القضاة حتى الساعة 9.15.

وشهد محمد عبدالسلام علي مندوب حملة "دعم حمدين صباحي"  الخاص  في طنطا توزيع دعاية وأجهزة حواسيب محمولة داخل لجنة. ووجد لافتات  لمرشحي  الرائاسة أمام مجمع مدارس دار السلام. وطالب مندوب حملة حمدين  القاضي بنزع  اللافتات من أمام المجمع، فاستجاب القاضى وأمر رجال الشرطة  العسكرية بنزع  لافتات الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ومحمد مرسي وأحمد  شفيق، إلا أنه من  الملفت أنهم تركوا لافتة عمرو موسى المتواجدة على مدخل  المجمع.

ورصد مندو حملة صباحي في مدرسة "الحسينية الثانوية بنات"   و"الإعدادية بنين" دعاية انتخابية عبارة عن مطبوعات وملصقات يتم توزيعها   لصالح المرشحين أبو الفتوح – شفيق – مرسى وتم عمل محضر.

كما رصد ياسر علي في أكثر من لجنة في كل مراكز المنيا رفض   القضاة التعامل بالتوكيلات الخاصة الصادرة من اللجنة العليا، بدعوى أن اسم   المرشح ليس مدرجا بالتوكيل، وطالبوا المناديب بتوثيقها في الشهر العقاري.   وتم منع عددا من مندوبي الحملة عن طريق القضاة من دخول لجان الانتخابات   بالسويس.






محيط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*المرسى اثناء الادلاء بصوته للمرشح الاصلى خيرت الشاطر !!! هههههههههههه





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*مشادة بين حملتى أبو الفتوح وشفيق بقنا..وعلقة للإخوان بنجع حمادى

  الأربعاء، 23 مايو  2012 - 13:21






                             انتخابات الرئاسة 
قنا - هند المغربى




 
نشبت مشادة كلامية بين منسقى حملة د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  ومنسقى  حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق أمام إحدى اللجان بقرية أولاد عمرو التابعة  لمركز  قنا، وذلك على خلفية قيام منسقى حملة أبو الفتوح بالهتاف ضد شفيق  وموسى  واتهام منسقى حملتهما بأنهم من الفلول ويساندون الفلول، مما أثار  استياء  منسقى حملة شفيق.

ونشبت بينهم مشادة كلامية كادت أن تتطور لاشتباكات بالأيدى بين الطرفين   وتدخلت الشرطة العسكرية وتمكنت من السيطرة على المشكلة ومنع الطرفين من   التواجد أمام اللجنة، وطالبت المتواجدين بعدم اختلاق المشاكل ومحاولة   التأثير على الناخبين. 

ومن جانبه، أكد عمار حسن حفنى المتحدث باسم حزب الحرية والعدالة قيام أبناء   عم عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الحرية "من مؤيدى الفريق أحمد شفيق "بالتعدى  على  شباب الإخوان المسلمين بالضرب وطردهم من لجنتى 41 و42 بمدرسة الشعنية   الابتدائية، مؤكدا أنهم فى طريقهم لتحرير محضر ضد المعتدين عليهم. 

وأضاف جمال عبد الله أحد قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة بنجع حمادى قيام عمد   ومشايخ مركز أبوتشت، وخاصة بقرى النواهض والكعيمات والدير بتوجيه الناخبين   لصالح شفيق وموسى والاحتكاك بمؤيدى المرشحين الآخرين. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*علقة ساخنة لسيدة من أنصار شفيق على يد نساء الإخوان بالصف قالت «الإخوان متخلفين»


ونعم الديموقراطيه وحريه الرأي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*العليا للانتخابات تنفي استبعاد 5 قضاه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*بجاتو: لم نستبعد أي قضاة من الإشراف علي الانتخابات ومرسي وأبو الفتوح أبرز المخالفين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*الإسكندرية| رغم حرارة الجو ، اقبال متزايد من السيدات للإدلاء بأصواتهن في مدرسة التأهيل الفكري التابعه لقسم الرمل ثاني .

 تصوير : كريم ياسر* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل: يتجه للإدلاء بصوته برياض الأطفال وأنباء عن ترشيحه لـ أبو الفتوح*​*الأربعاء, 23 مايو 2012 13:34


حسين أنسى













يتوجه الدكتور "حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل " المرشح المستبعد من رئاسة الجمهورية إلى لجنة الانتخابية "بكلية  رياض الأطفال بشارع التحرير بالدقى فى لجنة فرعية رقم 9 للإدلاء بصوته  الإنتخابى .
فيما أكد مصدر قريب الصلة من  "أبو إسماعيل" أنه يعقد النيه إلى انتخاب الدكتور "عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح"  لرئاسة الجمهورية حيث يرى أنه يمتلك نفس المرجعية فى تطبيق الشريعة  الإسلامية ويمتلك مشروع حقيقى لنهضة مصر .

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*الطيب يتخطى المواطنين ليدلى بصوته 




** 



 د. أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر بعد الإدلاء بصوته​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد إبراهيم طعيمة: 			 	   		منذ 13 دقيقة 39 ثانية  		 
 	تخطى الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر المواطنين  الواقفين في الطابور أمام  مدرسة التوفيقية الخاصة للإدلاء بأصواتهم في  الانتخابات الرئاسية بعد أن  استأذنهم ليدلي بصوته.
 	وقال الطيب إن هذا اليوم تاريخي لمصر وشعبها لأنه لأول  مرة في التاريخ  يختار الشعب المصري رئيسه بإرادته الحرة واختياره الصحيح  في انتخابات نزيهة  وديمقراطية وسليمة تعطي الفرصة للمصريين من عقود بعيده  للإدلاء بأصواتهم  بحرية ونزاهة.
	وطالب الناخبين بأن يرضوا بمن ستفرز عنه الانتخابات، وباختيار مرشحهم   بحرية تامة وبإرادتهم بدون أي ضغوط خارجية أو مساومة أو رشوة مادية أو   معنوية أو خدمية، مشددا علي أن الراشي والمرتشي في النار بشكل عام أما في   الانتخابات فإن العقوبة اشد.
	وأعرب عن أمله أن يأتي لمصر رئيس يحقق نهضتها ويقيلها من كبوتها ويعيدها   لمكانتها في الصدارة وفي المنطقة والعالم الإسلامي ويحقق لها العزة   والكرامة والتقدم.
	وشدد الإمام الأكبر علي أن التقاعس عن أداء الصوت الانتخابي مع القدرة غير   جائز لان الصوت الانتخابي أمانة كما أن علي كل مصري ان يعطي صوته في  موضعه  السليم.

  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*في احدى لجان محافظ دمياط عجوز في السبعين يدخل لجنة الإنتخابات بالحمار 
**





وماله يا حج دا الجيش بيقول اتصرف 
بس حاسب والنبي لحسن الحمار يتصرف جوه 
والجور حر والناس مش ناقصه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أبو إسماعيل: يتجه للإدلاء بصوته برياض الأطفال *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*يادوب ياسُمعة عليك رياض الأطفال*
*دة حتى وشه بيبى فيس خاااالص *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*احمد شفيق : انا بخير و سأتوجه بعد قليل للادلاء بصوتي



 





أكد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة  الجمهورية أن حالته  الصحية علي خير   ما يرام وأنه بعد قليل سيتوجه للإدلاء  بصوته في مدرسة عنان  الإعدادية   بالتجمه الأول في اللجنة الفرعية رقم 4 .      وكانت ثمة  شائعة قد إنتشرت  بالأمس بإصابة  الفريق شفيق بجلطة دماغية إلا  أنه نفاها  شكلا وموضوعا  مؤكدا أنها شائهة  سخيفة بمثابة الضرب أسفل الحزام .





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*«شفيق»: إذا فزتُ بالانتخابات سيسترد الشباب ثورتهم ممن «هبشوها» منهم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *«شفيق»: إذا فزتُ بالانتخابات سيسترد الشباب ثورتهم ممن «هبشوها» منهم *​


*هههههههه ...فى الجون ياشفيق*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*أنصار موسى وأبو الفتوح يتراشقان بالحجارة فى لجنة بالحوامدية

  الأربعاء، 23 مايو  2012 - 13:40






                             عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح 
كتب سليم على




 
شهدت مدرسة منى الأمير الابتدائية المشتركة بمنطقة الحومدية   مشادات وصلت إلى حد التراشق بالحجارة ما بين أنصار عمرو موسى وبين أنصار   أبو الفتوح. 

وقامت قوات الجيش والشرطة بفض الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، وسيطر الهدوء مرة   أخرى أمام اللجنة، وعاد الناخبون للإدلاء بأصواتهم مرة أخرى بشكل طبيعى. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

في مدرسة الشهيد عادل المليجي بمنطقة سندوب بالمنصورة تم ضبط شاب وهو يقوم بتصوير ورقة التصويت بعد تصويته لحمدين صباحى
*الوطن*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2012)

*اعتداءات علي المنتقبات في لجنة بالدقهلية 

بقلم : صالح رمضان *
*




اعتدي بعض أنصار المرشحين علي المنتقبات أمام مدرسة أشرف جاويش بنبروه، محافظة الدقهلية، وقاموا بنزع النقاب عن وجه سيدتان، هما عطيات محمد طاهر، هالة محمد على السعيد. *
*ووقعت مشاجرة بين أنصار حمدين صباحي، وأنصار أحمد شفيق أمام المجمع الانتخابي بقرية منشأة عبد الرحمن مركز دكرنس، وتمكنت قوات الجيش والشرطة من السيطرة علي المقر الانتخابي . *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*حمزاوى وإسحاق يتفقدان اللجان الانتخابية بـ"حدائق القبة"

  الأربعاء، 23 مايو  2012 - 13:54






                             النائب عمرو حمزاوى 
كتب هانى عثمان

تفقد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى عضو مجلس الشعب، بمرافقة الناشط  الحقوقى  جورج إسحاق عددا من اللجان الانتخابية بحى حدائق القبة لمتابعة  سير  العملية الانتخابية.

وطالب حمزاوى رجال الشرطة المتواجدين أمام المقر الانتخابى لمدرسة السلام   الإعدادية بنات بازالة لافتتين لعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وهشام البسطويسى من   أمام مقر اللجنة وتمت الاستجابة له، كما طالب برفع لافتة للدكتور محمد   مرسى، إلا أن أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة رفضوا رفعها من مقر الحزب الواقع   قرب مقر اللجنة الانتخابية.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

*الدقهلية | غلق إحدى  اللجان بقرية تفهنا الأشراف مركز ميت غمر بسبب تعرض الضابط للضرب والسب من  قبل أحد المواطنين مما نتج عن ذلك تحرير محضر لهذا المواطن و تم أحتواء  الأزمة وحل الازمة بشكل ودي , واستمرار غلق البوابة

 متابعة محمود العناني* *


*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تويتس لنوارة نجم من تويتر عن الاقباط والانتخابات الرئاسية:*
> *
> عشان نختصر موضوع المسيحيين وما نلتش فيه كتير.. اي حد حيقول للمسيحيين حابني لكم كنايس حينتخبوه، هم عايزين كنيسة يصلوا فيها من غير ما يتحرقوا.
> 
> ...


 
كلمات ساخره بس بتروى واقع فعلا​


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

انا روحت اللجنة قولت اشوف هانتخب  النهاردة  ولا بكرة على حسب الزحمة
فلتها زحمة جدا لدرجة انى مش لاقيت حد غيرى فى المدرسة
انا قلت لغوا الانتخابات ولااية هههههههه
الملاحظة بقى
انهم بيوقفوك برة  يشوفوا اسمك فى الكشوف فى المدرسة دى ولالا عشان تدخل
 وبعد متدخل بتدخل اللجنة  وتمضى فى كشف جوة اللجنة وتاخد  بطاقة الترشيح وتنتخب
الفكرة بقى ان الكشف اللى على الباب نفس الكشف اللى جوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاسمك كدة موجود مرتين مرة من غير امضى ومرة  بامضى يبقى فى اية بقى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

انا برضو روحت واستغربت لقيت فضى رهيب كان فى مجلس الشعب اكتر من كدا


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انا برضو روحت واستغربت لقيت فضى رهيب كان فى مجلش الشعب اكتر من كدا


انتى نفس لجنتى ولااية ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انتى نفس لجنتى ولااية ههههههه


تفتكر :dntknw:


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تفتكر :dntknw:


مش عارف
انا كنت مدرسة القومية وانتى ؟؟
مكن تكون القومية بس بينها وبينى اكتر من 500 كيلو ههههه
المهم انتخبتى مين
انا ولا د خالتى فى لقاهرة  انتخبوا حمدين
واحنا انتخبنا شفيق بصراحة اتحاد رائع مش كدة ههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مش عارف
> انا كنت مدرسة القومية وانتى ؟؟
> مكن تكون القومية بس بينها وبينى اكتر من 500 كيلو ههههه


انت ادرى :beee:


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انت ادرى :beee:


انت تايهة ولا اية
محسسانى انك مش عارفة رايحة منين وجاية منين هههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*أنا كنت لوحدى فى اللجنة ملقيتش غير الموظفين والقاضى لدرجة إنى فكرت أقعد معاهم شوية بدل الكساد اللى هما فيه بس ده كان 9 صباحا.
*


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أنا كنت لوحدى فى اللجنة ملقيتش غير الموظفين والقاضى لدرجة إنى فكرت أقعد معاهم شوية بدل الكساد اللى هما فيه بس ده كان 9 صباحا.
> *


هى الانتخابات مكنتش النهاردة ولااية
تقريبا الانتخابات عند عياد بس والباقى اجازة ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انت تايهة ولا اية
> محسسانى انك مش عارفة رايحة منين وجاية منين هههه


يعم وانا اش عرفنى كام كيلو يووة :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أنا كنت لوحدى فى اللجنة ملقيتش غير الموظفين والقاضى لدرجة إنى فكرت أقعد معاهم شوية بدل الكساد اللى هما فيه بس ده كان 9 صباحا.
> *


انا روحت فى معاد رخم روحت الساعه 3 ونص :yahoo:


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انا روحت فى معاد رخم روحت الساعه 3 ونص :yahoo:


هههه زيى  برضة
هى دى صدفة ولا بتغشى منى ههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هههه زيى  برضة
> هى دى صدفة ولا بتغشى منى ههههه


ايوة بغش ع اساس انى كلمتك وعرفت انتا نازل امتى :new2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*أكدت المستشارة نورهان طه، رئيسة اللجنة الانتخابية، رقم 27 بمدرسة الخنساء بمنطقة عين شمس، أنها منعت عدداً من الناخبات المنتقبات من الإدلاء بأصواتهن داخل اللجنة، وذلك بعد رفضهن الكشف عن وجوههن. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*الأنبا باخوميوس يدلى بصوته ويؤكد:الأقباط لهم حرية اختيار الرئيس
 أدلى الأنبا باخوميوس القائمقام البطريركى بصوته صباح اليوم بمقر لجنته الانتخابية بمدرسة "الإعدادية بفلاقة" بمدنية دمنهور بالبحيرة قبل توجهه إلى القاهرة عقب التصويت من أجل متابعة شؤون الكنيسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*  الصحة: ارتفاع حالات الإصابة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية إلى 13 حالة*


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايوة بغش ع اساس انى كلمتك وعرفت انتا نازل امتى :new2:


اكيد 
اصلى انا شخصية عامة هنا فى المنتدى  وعندى فى محافظتى  ههههه


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *  الصحة: ارتفاع حالات الإصابة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية إلى 13 حالة*


نشكر اللة ملقتيش حد اتخانق معاة هههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

وردنا الان من مراسلنا كوبتك ليون
ان السيد كوبتك ليون يقف مع عامه الشعب في احدي الطوابير الانتخابيه
واكيد سيادته اصراره علي الالتزام بالدور 
كما صرح بان الناس سواسيه كاسنان الفلايه

كما نري للان رجال الاعلام الاجانب ممثلين في موزيعه موزه اخر حاجه ترصد حركه سير العمليه الانتخابيه 
هذا وسنوافيكم بكل ما هو جديد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2012)

انا رنزات اربعه و ربع الموضوع مخدش خمس دقايق!!حسى ان الناس مش بتنتخب!المره الى فاتت وقف خمس ساعات عقبال ما شوفت صور المدرسه و عليها سعتين كمان لغايه لما وصلت جوه! فين الناس!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا رنزات اربعه و ربع الموضوع مخدش خمس دقايق!!حسى ان الناس مش بتنتخب!المره الى فاتت وقف خمس ساعات عقبال ما شوفت صور المدرسه و عليها سعتين كمان لغايه لما وصلت جوه! فين الناس!



اي خدمه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وردنا الان من مراسلنا كوبتك ليون
> ان السيد كوبتك ليون يقف مع عامه الشعب في احدي الطوابير الانتخابيه
> واكيد سيادته اصراره علي الالتزام بالدور
> كما صرح بان الناس سواسيه كاسنان الفلايه
> ...


*الخبر المكمل
خطوبة المذيعة الموزه لأحد أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة طبعا الحدق عرف مين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الخبر المكمل
> خطوبة المذيعة الموزه لأحد أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة طبعا الحدق عرف مين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نفي سيادته الشائعات
ويؤكد انه لن يتركه حمديه بنت عمه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*بالتفاصيل .. مخالفات اليوم الأول للانتخابات الرئاسية !*

*هاجر اسماعيل23 مايو 2012 -14:55* 
​ *




* 

*البعثة  المصرية للمراقبة علي الانتخابات الرئاسة هي إحدى المبادرات الحقوقية  الشعبية التي تهدف إلى مراقبة الانتخابات الرئاسية لعام 2012, بالمشاركة مع  26 منظمة حقوقية، وبالتعاون مع 150 شخصية عامة من البرلمانيين والحقوقيين  والأدباء والفنانين والنقابيين وغيرهم, يراقبون سير العملية الانتخابية في  جميع محافظات الجمهورية, على مدار يومي الانتخاب وحال وجود إعادة ..تصوير : أميرة عبد المنعم​*


*  في أول تقرير للبعثة أكدت أن الساعات الأولى من بدء الاقتراع في اليوم  الانتخابي الأول للانتخابات شهدت إقبالاً متوسطاً من قبل المواطنين  المصريين، وخاصة السيدات في مختلف محافظات الجمهورية. وكان الإقبال من  مختلف الفئات العمرية، خاصة الشباب.​* ​
*  وأضاف أن بدأت غالبية اللجان في استقبال الناخبين في الموعد المحدد وهو  الثامنة صباحاً، ولكن تم رصد بعض حالات تأخر في فتح اللجان ببعض المحافظات،  منها على سبيل المثال محافظة أسوان وذلك لاعتذار 15 قاض – رئيس لجنة – عن  العمل، إلى جانب تأخر وصول بعض القضاة المتجهين إلى محافظة الأقصر.​* 
*



لجنة انتخابية​* 

* تم  رصد وجود أسماء متوفيين ضمن كشوف الناخبين ببعض المحافظات، منها محافظة  الوادي الجديد. كما تم رصد تأخير وصول بعض أوراق الاقتراع, ورصد إشكالية  تتعلق باستبدال الأوراق الخاصة بعملية التصويت ببعض اللجان بأخرى على سبيل  الخطأ، مما أوقف عملية الاقتراع بتلك اللجان للتصحيح. كما تم رصد عدم وجود  حبر فسفوري بعدد قليل من اللجان. وأيضاً تم رصد أحد الحالات بمحافظة المنيا  لأحد الناخبين داخل اللجنة ومعه بطاقتي تصويت لأحد المرشحين، قام  بإحضارهما من خارج اللجنة في طريق دخوله إليها​



السيدات يدلون باصواتهن​* 


*



السيدات يدلون باصواتهن​* 


*



كبار السن ايضا ادلوا باصوتهم​* 

* أما  بالنسبة للدعاية الانتخابية فأكد التفرير أنه على الرغم من اتسام اليوم  الأول بالهدوء إلا أنه تم رصد بعض الخروقات، منها وعلى سبيل المثال محافظات  القاهرة وسوهاج، كما تم تحرير محاضر بأقسام الشرطة ضد بعض المرشحين، مثل  تحرير محضر رقم 3778 إداري قصر النيل ضد حملة مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة  الدكتور/ محمد مرسي. كما تم رصد توزيع مواد غذائية أمام بعض اللجان بمحافظة  سوهاج. وأيضاً تم رصد توجيه للناخبين بمحافظة الأقصر. بالإضافة إلى رصد  عدد كبير من توزيع المواد الدعائية أمام عدد كبير من اللجان في بعض  المحافظات لأكثر من مرشح، مثل السيد عمرو موسى، والفريق أحمد شفيق، والسيد  حمدين صباحي، ونال النصيب الأكبر الدكتور محمد مرسي.​* 
*وفي  تصريح خاص لبوابة الشباب أكد المحامي والناشط الحقوقي نجاد البرعي أن  الاقبال علي التصويت للانتخابات يثبت أن الشعب المصري تغير واي محاولة  لاعادتنا للماضي لن تفلح وأوضح أنه من المتوقع زيادة الاقبال علي التصويت  غدا وأكد أن منظمات المجتمع المدني تراقب عملها أما بتصريح من اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات داخل اللجان أو خارجها لرقابة وجود دعاية خارج اللجان  وأوضح أن المخالفات والتجاوزات حتي الآن هي مقبولة ومتوقعة من أنصار  المرشحين المختلفين وأن أي شخص يجد أن مخالفة يجب أن يبلغ ضابط الجيش أو  الشرطة المتواجد امام اللجان ويحرر محضر بالواقعة حرصا علي حقه .​



احد المواطنين داخل لجنة انتخابية​*
*​*
*​*
* بوابة الشباب​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*القوات المسلحة تحقق مع ضابط شرطة يوجه الناخبين للتصويت لـ"شفيق"*

بقلم : ميشيل عبدالله منذ 3 دقائق​ 





​ *تحفظت  القوات المسلحة على ضابط شرطة مسؤول عن تأمين لجان 32، 31 ،33 بمدرسة أبو  كساه بمركز إبشواى، بمحافظة الفيوم، للتحقيق معه بعد شكوى رئيس اللجنة من  قيامه بتوجيه المواطنين لانتخاب الفريق أحمد شفيق.
وكانت لجان الانتخابات بمركز إبشواى قد شهدت توافدا كبيراً من الناخبين، خصوصا بعد إنهاء الفلاحين عملهم في المزارع الخاصة بهم.

* *الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*إلا هو مفيش أخبار عن حازق لازق؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

*جريدة المصريون الكاذبة: شفيق يشتري الاصوات بــ300 جنيه بالشرقية*

*ارتفعت تسعيرة شراء الاصوات  لصالح الفريق احمد شفيق والتي يقودها بعض فلول الحزب الوطني المنحل بمركز  المنيا القمح محافظة الشرقية الي 300 جنية للصوت الواحد وكان بعض اعضاء  الحزب المنحل منذ يومين قد اعلنوا ان السعر للصوت الواحد 200 جنية وارتفعت  هذه التسعيرة اليوم اثناء الانتخابات ومتوقع ان تصل الي 500 جنيه قبل اغلاق  صناديق الانتخاب وكان بعض الناخبين قد دخلوا في اشتباكات مع انصار المرشح  احمد شفيق امام العديد من لجان الانتخابات بالمنيا القمح وذلك لتعمدهم  استفزاز انصار المرشحين الاخرين واعلانهم جهرا تسعيرة شراء الاصوات 
*
*




*

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

جريدة المصريون الكاذبة:*الصوت لعمرو موسى بـ 200 جنيه و كيلو لحمة بحلوان




 إسلام توفيق* *






*  *قام   مجدي فهمي "رئيس المجلس المحلي السابق بحلوان" بجمع بطاقات الرقم القومي   من بعض الناخبين أمام مدرسة عمرو بن العاص بالتبين للتصويت لصالح عمرو  موسى  مقابل 200 جنيه للصوت الواحد.

و  في سياق متصل، أكدت سهير حسني "متابعة جودة" أنها شاهدت أنصار عمرو  موسى  بعزبة الباجور و منطقة المقابر بحلوان يجوبون المنطقة و يحشدون  الناخبين في  سيارات خاصة بالمرشح مقابل100 جنيه و كيلو لحم.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2012)

*1- تم الغاء اصوات لجنة انتخابية بالمنصورة ... لوجود دفتر تم تسويدة لصالح الأستبن
2- تم الأبلاغ عن رئيسة لجنة رقم 4 بكلية الهندسة بشبرا لتعمدها اهدار اصوات السيدات الغير محجبات بتعمد تمزيق الجزء العلوى الأيمن من ورقة الترشيح والذى يوجد به الختم المضغوط الدال على عدم تزوير ورقة الترشيح .....  وذلك لصالح الأستبن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2012)

*
إيقاف إحدى اللجان بالدقهلية بعد اكتشاف «تسويد» 35 بطاقة لصالح «مرسي»

قرر القاضي المشرف على مدرسة «صخر الدين خالد» النموذجية بالدقهلية، إيقاف اللجنة التي يقوم بالإشراف عليها لمدة 4 ساعات فور اكتشافه وجود 35 ورقة من أوراق الاقتراع تم تسويدها مسبقاً لصالح محمد مرسي، مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وأصر القاضي على تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإرسال «فاكس» للجنة العليا للانتخابات لتحديد مصير اللجان التي يقوم بالإشراف عليها.

وحاول مندوبو «مرسي» إقناع القاضي بأن ما حدث «خطأ غير مقصود»، وأن «التسويد» تم بسبب خطأ في الطباعة وأنه ليس خطأ مادياً، إلا أن القاضي أصر على موقفه، وقام بالفعل بإيقاف التصويت لحين الفصل في القضية من قبل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/​node/862131


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2012)

*



تسويد جماعى لصالح الأستبن ......*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

الناخبون يعتدون على أحمد شفيق ويمنعونه من التصويت في التجمع الخامس

الشروق


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*الصحة: 21 حالة إصابة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية حتى الآن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*إطلاق نار فى الهواء لإنهاء مشادات بين أنصار أبو الفتوح ومرسى بالسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2012)

*وضعت مندوبة عن الفريق أحمد شفيق بلجنة انتخابية بالشرقية مولودا ذكرًا وأطلقت عليه اسم شفيق.ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وضعت مندوبة عن الفريق أحمد شفيق بلجنة انتخابية بالشرقية مولودا ذكرًا وأطلقت عليه اسم شفيق.ههههههههه*



الواد ده فلول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وضعت مندوبة عن الفريق أحمد شفيق بلجنة انتخابية بالشرقية مولودا ذكرًا وأطلقت عليه اسم شفيق.ههههههههه*


*بشرة خير*
*ان شاء الله السبوع فى القصر الجمهورى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2012)

*وصفت شبكة "سى بى إس" الإخبارية الأمريكية الانتخابات الرئاسية فى مصر بأنها انتخابات تاريخية، مشيرة فى الوقت نفسه إلى أن الناخبين فى مصر لا يعرفون حتى الآن سلطات الرئيس الجديد، وأنه ما زال يتعين عليهم انتظار توضيح هذه السلطات فى الدستور الجديد، الذى لم يتم إعداده حتى الآن.*

*ههههههههه*
*عادى يعنى من أمتى عرفنا لما هنعرف دلوقتى ؟!!!*
*عالم رخمة *


----------



## Eva Maria (23 مايو 2012)

شفيق يضرب بالجزم !!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> شفيق يضرب بالجزم !!!


*أقل وصف للناس دى انها ناس سفلة.
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 مايو 2012)

*قامت السيدة ماجدة سعيد عيسى، والتي تعمل مهندس استشاري، بعمل محضر إثبات حالة أمام لجنة رقم (24) بمدرسة «ابن النفيس الإعدادية» بمدينة نصر، صباح الأربعاء، وذلك بعد قيام موظف اللجنة، خليفة أحمد خليفة، بتوجيهها انتخاب المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسي.
وقالت ماجدة إنها «كانت أول ناخبة في اللجنة وفوجئت بالموظف بعد إعطائها استمارة الانتخاب يقول لها (مرسي إن شاء الله)»، وبعد أن قامت بالتصويت، «توجهت إلى القاضية المشرفة على اللجنة، التي طلبت منها عمل محضر إثبات حالة، خاصة بعد «اعتراف» الموظف بما قام به.*
*يذكر أن لجنة (24) بمدرسة «ابن النفيس»، هي التي سيصوت بها المرشح الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.*
*وتبلغ أعداد اللجان بمحافظة القاهرة 1326، أما عدد المراكز الانتخابية فبلغ 498 وأعداد من لهم حق الانتخاب 6 ملايين و497 ألفًا و887.*
*



*



http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...t=اول فضيحة فى الانتخابات فى مدينة نصر&src=sp


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 مايو 2012)

صرح المستشار حاتم بجاتو،  الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، بأن رئيس إحدى  اللجان الانتخابية بالزاوية الحمراء كلَّف قوات الأمن بضبط ناخبة انتحلت  شخصية مواطنة أخرى وأنها حملت بطاقة القومى الخاص بهذه المواطنة للتصويت  بدلا منها، واقتادتها قوات الأمن إلى قسم شرطة الزاوية الحمراء لتحرير محضر  ضدها وتحويلها للنيابة العامة. 

*وأضاف بجاتو أن قوات الأمن  أيضا وبتكليف من اللجنة العليا، قامت بضبط قرابة 7 مندوبين لمرشحين رئاسة  يمارسون الدعايا لهم بالمخالفة للقانون وخرق للصمت الانتخابى أمام عدة لجان  بالقاهرة، موضحًا أن هؤلاء المندوبين يمثلون مرشحى الرئاسة، محمد مرسى،  عمرو موسى، عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، أحمد شفيق وآخرين. *

*أضاف بجاتو: أن قوات الأمن  صادرت أجهزة "لاب توب" التى كانت بحوزة هؤلاء المندوبين، التى كانوا  يستغلونها بدعوة توجيه الناخبين، وتعريفهم بأماكن تصويتهم كما كانوا يوزعون  ملصقات خاصة بالمرشحين.*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> شفيق يضرب بالجزم !!!



قلة احترام وادب


----------



## Eva Maria (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## apostle.paul (23 مايو 2012)

*وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط حمدين صباحى يتقدم بفارق كبير عن منافسيه

 أشارت تقارير وكالة انباء الشرق الأوسط الي تقدم المرشح الرئاسي حمدين  صباحى للسباق الرئاسي حتي الان بفارق كبير عن معظم منافسيه حيث وصلت نسبة  التصويت له اكثر من 50 % في معظم المناطق
 كما اشارت التقارير الي حصوله  علي نسبة تصل الي 69 % من اصوات معظم لجان محافظات الشرقية و الغربية  والبحيرة والدقهلية والقليوبية والاسكندرية حتي الآن*


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط حمدين صباحى يتقدم بفارق كبير عن منافسيه
> 
> أشارت تقارير وكالة انباء الشرق الأوسط الي تقدم المرشح الرئاسي حمدين  صباحى للسباق الرئاسي حتي الان بفارق كبير عن معظم منافسيه حيث وصلت نسبة  التصويت له اكثر من 50 % في معظم المناطق
> كما اشارت التقارير الي حصوله  علي نسبة تصل الي 69 % من اصوات معظم لجان محافظات الشرقية و الغربية  والبحيرة والدقهلية والقليوبية والاسكندرية حتي الآن*


*كلام حماسي علشان الناس بكره تنزل تأيده تاني*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مايو 2012)

*طيب ميايدوه وماله 
اياك يارب ينزل اعادة هو وشفيق
الفلول وحزب الكنبة شفيق
والثورجية حمدين 

 الخوف دلوقتى  من الحاج ابو الفتوح  
*


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

*مش مشكلة يايدوه بس محدش يأيد الكاوتشة ولا ابو الفتوح
ادينا قاعدين نتفرج و نشوف المزاد هيرسي علي مين
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2012)

>


*تلاته في عين الحسووووووود*

*شوفوا حطيت حبر في التلات صوابع ازاي و انتوا لالالالا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا رنزات اربعه و ربع الموضوع مخدش خمس دقايق!!حسى ان الناس مش بتنتخب!المره الى فاتت وقف خمس ساعات عقبال ما شوفت صور المدرسه و عليها سعتين كمان لغايه لما وصلت جوه! فين الناس!


*يا بختكم انا وقفت تلات ساعاااااات علي رجليا و كنت عطشانه اوي اوي اوي و ضغطي وطي عليا شويه و ابويا الكبير في السن رجليه اتبهدلت والله!!!!*

*انا فرحانه اوي بالعمليه الانتخابيه و ان لجنتي في منطقه راقيه مفهاش مشاكل اوي يعني بس لجنتي الفرعيه كان فيها شويه مشاكل*

*والله الاقبال كان عالي جدا اوي خالص لدرجه انه الامن منع ناس تخش تصوت الساعه عشره و الطوابير متحجره مش بتتحرك *

*بس انا مش بتعصب لاني عارفه ان الزمن بيعدي و كله بيعدي و الوقت بيعدي و كل دقيقه بستناها بتبقي ماضي* *و ذكري من ذكرياتي*

*اهو ...وقفت ساعات و كل حاجه بس اهو الحمد لله رجعت بيتي في الاخر بعدما اديت المهمه المقدسه انا و بابا*

*بكره بقي اختي الصغيره ماما سبقتنا*

*ربنا يستر لاني بكره الاسلاميين اوي :ranting:*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> شفيق يضرب بالجزم !!!




*انا فرحانه فيه ....بس بيني و بينكم*

*دي سفاله و قله ادب مع راجل كبير*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


>



*سبحان الله في الشبشب الطائر دا*

*لله في خلقه شئون*

*شوف الشبشب كان بينه و بين دماغ الراجل قيراط واحد بس و يرشق!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*غياب الرقابة على المنتقبات وتصويت جماعي ودعاية لمرسي في لجان روض الفرج *

                                           بقلم : أحمد غنيم                  منذ 1 دقيقة             






*رصدت "الوطن" في لجنة رقم 50 بمدرسة روض الفرج  الثانوية بنات،  غياب الرقابة للكشف عن وجوه السيدات المنتقبات، رغم وجود  خمس سيدات كموظفات  إداريات داخل اللجنة، بالإضافة لحالات تصويت جماعي بين  سيدتين أو أكثر  داخل الكابينة الواحدة، فيما استمر التوافد النسائي المكثف  على مختلف  اللجان الانتخابية بعكس الظهور الخافت للرجال، بينما واصل  أنصار المرشح  محمد مرسي دعايتهم الانتخابية الخفية، بالقرب من مقر اللجان  تحت لافتة:  "اعرف لجنتك الانتخابية مجاناً".


الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*"أول وفيات" اليوم الثاني للانتخابات الرئاسية*

 بقلم : طارق صبري منذ 12 دقيقة

​ 
 *
*​ *شهدت  اللجنة الانتخابية بمدرسة الجلاء التجريبية بالظاهر، أول واقعة وفاة  طبيعية منذ بدء الانتخابات منذ قليل، عندما توجه المواطن صالح أبو المجد  أحمد عوض 72 سنة بالمعاش بواسطة نجله للإدلاء بصوته داخل اللجنة الانتخابيه  بالمدرسة.
شعر أبو  المجد بحالة إعياء شديدة، فقام مسؤولو اللجنة بالاتصال بسيارة الإسعاف  لسرعة نقله إلى المستشفى، لكنه لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة داخل اللجنة.* *
* *وتم تحرير محضر بقسم شرطة الضاهر واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة.
* 

الوطن​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*حاله تزوير فى البدرشين 


 جاءنا من مصدر موثوق فيه انه يوجد تزوير لصالح محمد مرسى فى لجنه 1 0 مدرسه  الاعداديه بنين لجنه السيدات  وفيها تقوم القاضيه بنفسها بالتعليم على  الورقه واستغلال جهل الناخبين هذا بلاغ للجنه الرئاسيه 

المصدر :: صوت المسيحى الحر
*​


----------



## fredyyy (24 مايو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكل الشبشب *

*بيدل على قيمة وأخلاق صاحبة *

*ناس ما تعرفش أكثر من الزيت والشكر والأنبوبة *

.


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> شفيق يضرب بالجزم !!!



*تصرفات رعاع اسلاميين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *تصرفات رعاع اسلاميين*



*منذ أن شرع الخليفة عمر بضرب عنق من يختلف مع الستة المرشحين للخلافة من بعدة ، *
*أمكن بالقياس ان يصبح هذا الجزاء من نصيب من يدلى برأى غير ما يقول بة اهل الدين. *
*الذى أصبح مطية لكل من يريد أن يركبنا*
*ويعمل علينا شيخ ..*
*أستر يارب على مصر من المشايخ وأتباعهم *


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *منذ أن شرع الخليفة عمر بضرب عنق من يختلف مع الستة المرشحين للخلافة من بعدة ، *
> *أمكن بالقياس ان يصبح هذا الجزاء من نصيب من يدلى برأى غير ما يقول بة اهل الدين.*
> *الذى أصبح مطية لكل من يريد أن يركبنا*
> *ويعمل علينا شيخ ..*
> *أستر يارب على مصر من المشايخ وأتباعهم *



*ممممم طب و عمر شرع امتى بقى ، اكيد بعد ما قعد يضرب و يعجن فى اخته فى بيتها بعد ما أفشها بتقرأ فى سوره طه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *منذ أن شرع الخليفة عمر بضرب عنق من يختلف مع الستة المرشحين للخلافة من بعدة ، *
> *أمكن بالقياس ان يصبح هذا الجزاء من نصيب من يدلى برأى غير ما يقول بة اهل الدين. *
> *الذى أصبح مطية لكل من يريد أن يركبنا*
> *ويعمل علينا شيخ ..*
> *أستر يارب على مصر من المشايخ وأتباعهم *


*

فعلاً ، المشكلة ليست فى الرعاع ، أى الناس الجهلة 

بل فى الذين يستغلونهم ويملأون عقولهم بالحقد والعدوانية 

المشكلة ليست فى البشر البسطاء ، بل فيمن يشرِّع لهم بقتل صاحب الرأى

فهكذا قتل نبيهم من يعترض عليه بالقول ، أو ينتقده بالقول ، أو حتى يدعوه لمسابقة شعرية لإظهار التفوق البلاغى المزعوم 

 وهى سابقة غير موجودة فى كل ديانات البشر جميعاً ، أن يُقتل الشخص لمجرد نقده لفعل أو لقول نبى هذا الدين 

+++ ليست المشكلة فى رعاع البشر ، بل فى رعاع الأديان 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل: يجب أن ينزل الجميع إلى الإنتخاب فوراً
              الخميس, 24 مايو 2012 14:12        



                 حسين أنسى             







 






أصدر الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من رئاسة الجمهورية بيان منذ قليل يوجه من خلاله رسالة إلى مؤيديه .    
وقال أبو إسماعيل من خلال البيان : إلى اخوانى جميعا فى كل  محافظات مصر ،  فى هذه اللحظات البالغة الدقة وبعد أن تبين وجود الترتيبات  المدهشة  والنفقات الباهظة الرامية لإعادة إنتاج النظام القديم ، مؤكداً  أنه يخشى أن  يتبع ذلك انتقام وتصفية حساب من الشعب المصرى كله .
وأكد أبو إسماعيل أنه يلزم أن ينزل الجميع إلى الانتخابات  فوراً ، وليس  هذا فقط بل أن يحشدوا لوجه الله الناس للنزول حتى نجعل هذا  التصويت الموجه  أقل نسبة بقدر المستطاع وحتى لا تستبد بنا هذه المخططات  ونندم على ضياع  البلاد .
و وجه أبو إسماعيل نداءه إلى انصاره ، انزلوا واحشدوا  واحتشدوا وتغلبوا  على ما تشعرونه من المشاعر فانه لم يتبق إلا ساعات قليلة  لا نريد أن نندم  بعدها على تفريطنا .
*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  أبو إسماعيل: يجب أن ينزل الجميع إلى الإنتخاب فوراً 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

*الراجل دة مريض يا أخوانا بجد ...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*حملة "مرسى" تتقدم ببلاغ ضد "اليوم السابع" لنشرها استطلاعاً للرأى*

*   الخميس، 24 مايو  2012 - 14:16*
* 





                             الدكتور محمد مرسى المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة *
* كتبت إحسان السيد *
* 



 *
* قدم مختار محمد العشرى وعبد المنعم عبد المقصود والدكتور  أحمد أبو  بركة وعلى عبد الحميد وعلى كمال ومصطفى الشورة وفيصل السيد  المحامون  والوكلاء عن الدكتور محمد مرسى، ببلاغين، إلى المستشار فاروق  سلطان رئيس  اللجنة الرئاسية العليا ضد رئيس مركز الحقوق والمواطنة  للدراسات  والاستطلاعات الميدانية وخالد صلاح رئيس تحرير موقع "اليوم  السابع" ورضا  إدوارد رئيس مجلس إدارة جريدة "الدستور" وإسلام عفيفى رئيس  تحرير جريدة  "الدستور"؛ بزعم مخالفتهم للقانون، وارتكاب ـ على حد قول  البلاغ ـ ما شأنه  التدليس على الدكتور مرسى أمام الناخبين أثناء التصويت.*

* وكانت "اليوم السابع" نشرت استطلاعاً ميدانياً للرأى مساء أمس الأربعاء،   أجراه مندوبو مركز الحقوق والمواطنة للدراسات والاستطلاعات الميدانية، على   مدار اليوم الأول للانتخابات، وشمل عينة عشوائية من الناخبين تتكون من  1627  ناخباً من خمس محافظات، هى: القاهرة والإسكندرية والشرقية  والإسماعيلية  وأسوان، وأظهر تقدم مرسى وأبو الفتوح وشفيق. *

* وقال المحامون فى بلاغهم: بتاريخ اليوم الخميس 24/5/2012م أورد موقع "اليوم   السابع" استطلاعًا منسوبًا للمركز المذكور، أورد فيه أن الاستطلاع شمل   عينةً عشوائيةً من الناخبين تتكون من 1627 ناخبًا من خمس محافظات بالمخالفة   لنص المادة 23 من القانون 174 لسنة 2005، ونصَّت الفقرتان الأولى  والثانية  من المادة الحادية عشرة من القرار رقم 10 لسنة 2012 الصادر من  لجنة  الانتخابات الرئاسية على ضوابط الدعاية الانتخابية فى حظر نشر  استطلاعات  للرأى حول الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال اليومين السابقين على اليوم  المحدد  للاقتراع، وحتى انتهائه. *

* وفيما يخص جريدة "الدستور" أضاف المحامون أنه بتاريخ اليوم الخميس   24/5/2012 الذى يوافق ثانى أيام الاقتراع فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وفى   عددها رقم (1702) الإصدار الثانى صدَّرت جريدة "الدستور" صفحتها الأولى   بعناوين مكذوبة، وهدفها الواضح- بخلاف السبب والقذف الواضحين- التأثير فى   الناخبين باليوم الثانى من الاقتراع ليقوموا بالتصويت لآخرين. *

* وأكدوا أن نشر هذه الأكاذيب المختلقة اختلاق كامل من قبل الصحيفة فى هذه   اللحظة الدقيقة، وفى يوم الاقتراع الأول لانتخابات الرئاسة يكشف عن القصد   الجنائى الكامل التام بعنصرية العلم والإرادة للفعل موطن التأثيم، وهو دليل   على ارتكاب تام وكامل للجريمة المؤثّمة بالمواد (171، 303، 304، 305،  306،  307، 308) من قانون العقوبات، والمواد أرقام (18، 19، 20، 21، 22) من   قانون الصحافة، فضلاً عن أن التحقيق المذكور فى فقراته التالية جاء  متضمنا  الجريمة ذاتها؛ ما يؤكد التصميم السابق على اقتراف الجريمة، كما  تضمن سبًّا  وقذفًا صريحًا فى كل العبارات السابقة. *



* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

*لجنة مدرسة التحرير - بولاق الدكرورو*
*خمسون جنيها من مرسى *
*+ زجاجة زيت العافية*
*+ اتنين كيلو سكر (( تموين ))*
*+ باكو شاى العروسة*
*هذا ما حصل عليه عامل بسيط وقف فى الطابور*
*وبالرغم من ذلك أنتخب عمرو موسى* 
*قالوا له : خد بالك  يبقى حرام عليك لو أخدت الحاجت دى وما اتنتخبتش مرسى*
*والا فأنت بتاكل ( سُحت ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لجنة مدرسة التحرير - بولاق الدكرورو*
> 
> 
> *وبالرغم من ذلك أنتخب عمرو موسى*
> ...




*ما هو إنتماء عمرو موسى الحالى 

منذ سنوات ، خصوصاً بعد توليه أمانة الجامعة العربية ، كنا نسمع أنه تحالف مع الإخوان 

فما هو موقفه الأخير !!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ما هو إنتماء عمرو موسى الحالى *


 *فيما أعتقد ان أنتمائه لمصر*
*



منذ سنوات ، خصوصاً بعد توليه أمانة الجامعة العربية ، كنا نسمع أنه تحالف مع الإخوان

أنقر للتوسيع...

 السماع كتير والعهدة ع الراوى *


> *فما هو موقفه الأخير !!!!!!!!!!!!*


 *أهلاوى ان شاء الله*
*كل واحد حر ينتخب اللى هو عايزه وأمال أسمها أنتخابات لية ؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2012)

*عمرو موسي مش بيتحالف مع الاخوان ابدا*

*هو و هما عاملين زي الزيت و الميه ما يتفقوش*

*الاسلاميين بيكرهوه جدا خدها مني كلمه*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيما أعتقد ان أنتمائه لمصر*
> * السماع كتير والعهدة ع الراوى *
> *أهلاوى ان شاء الله*
> *كل واحد حر ينتخب اللى هو عايزه وأمال أسمها أنتخابات لية ؟؟*


*
++ بالإضافة لما سمعناه عنه من إنتمائه للإخوان ، وهو شيئ قريب جداً من التصديق ، نتيجة الظروف التى كانت آنذاك 

++ فإننى أيضاً متعجب جداً من عدم التركيز الدعائى عليه ، بالرغم من حجمه الضخم شعبياً (حتى أن مطرب شعبى معروف ، تغنَّى فيه أغنية شعبية ، كانت كاسحة آنذاك) 

++ وبالرغم من رصيده السياسى الضخم الغير متوفر لأى شخص آخر : وزير خارجية ناجح جداً ، ثم أميناً عاماً للجامعة العربية ، وهو ما يعادل منصب رئيس جمهورية !!!!!!!!!

++ وبالرغم من إستقالته من رئاسة الجامعة العربية ، منذ بدايات الإعداد للإنتخابات ، فى حركة كان لها معنى واحد آنذاك ، وهو إزالة المعوق لترشيحه للرئاسة !!!!!!!

++++++++ السكوت عنه غريب ، أليس كذلك !!!!!!!! ، بل ومريب ، أليس كذلك !!!!!!!! خصوصاً تحت ظل أهل التقية !!!!!!!!!!!!

+++ لماذا السكوت المطبق عنه ، بالرغم  من شخصيته اللامعة وبالرغم من خبرته الواسعة !! أليست معضلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

++++ فلماذا لا تكون الخطة هى تحركه فى سكون ، ثم دخوله الإعادة ، ثم نجاحه ، فيظهر للعالم وكأن الديمقراطية -صلى الله عليها وسلم- هى التى أنجحته !!!!!

+++  لماذا لا !!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2012)

ابو الفتوح بيشترى الصوت ب 300 جنيه فى الوراق 
حد قال بايع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لجنة مدرسة التحرير - بولاق الدكرورو*
> *خمسون جنيها من مرسى *
> *+ زجاجة زيت العافية*
> *+ اتنين كيلو سكر (( تموين ))*
> ...



*عمرو موسى بطريقة تفتيت الاصوات دى*
*مش صح ابدااااااااااااا !*

*اللى انا لاحظته طوابير الستات ومافيش رجاله عجيبه جدا جدا جدا*

*وفى كل المحافظات كدا حتى فى الغربية الستات برضوا ههههه *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

*أين الكلام عن عمرو موسى !!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا الكل صامت عنه !!!!!!!!!!

هل شخصية بهذا الحجم ، لا تُرى !!!!!!!!!!!

+++ هل غداً سنرى بالعين ، شيئاً ما ، يُدبر الآن فى الخفاء ، مثلما حدث فى بدايات ثورة الشباب ، وما رأيناه فى نهايتها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*  				 				  						"أشمون" تنتفض ضد الإخوان  				 		


24/5/2012
*
* 



​ *​*   	لقن أهالى أشمون بالمنوفية مندوب المرشح الإخوانى  محمد مرسى علقة ساخنة   أمام مقر لجنة مدرسة أمين الخولى الثانوية بأشمون  بسبب قيامه بالتأثير  على  فلاحة عمرها 80 عاما .
 	قام الأهالى بتسليمه المندوب إلى الشرطة العسكرية ويدعى عبد المجيد عبد القادر عبد المجيد من عزبة البواجرية بمركز أشمون.
	وكانت السيدة بصحبة نجلها غريب عبد النبى محمود سماحة والذى فوجئ بالمتهم    بإعطاء والدته ورقة تحمل اسم المرشح الإخوانى محمد مرسى، الأمر الذى أثار    الأهالى وقاموا بتلقينه علقة ساخنة .
	تدخل الحكماء قبل الفتك به وتم تسليمه للشرطة العسكرية وتحرير محضر    بالواقعة يحمل رقم 5078 إدارى أشمون وخرجت الآلاف من أهالى الدائرة الذين    جابوا شوارع وقرى المركز وهتفوا "يسقط عسكر الإخوان" .. "يسقط عملاء    النظام" "يسقط حكم المرشد".

الوفد الاليكترونية 
 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*   						مكالمة هاتفية من شفيق "تغيظ" الإخوان 


24/5/2012
*
* 



​ *​*   	تداولت شائعة سارت كالنار في الهشيم ظل يرددها  انصار مرشح "الحرية   والعدالة" بحلوان، بأنهم تلقوا مكالمات هاتفية من  أنصار المرشح   الفريق"شفيق" تنص علي دعوة الناخبين أحباء المرشح الدكتور  محمد مرسي   التصويت للفريق "شفيق" رغبة منهم في استقرار البلاد.
 	فيما تواصل لجان مدارس حلوان ومدينة 15مايو، أمس فتح   الأبواب للناخبين  والناخبات، للتصويت علي اختيار الرئيس، وسط حالة أمنية   يسود فيها الهدوء  النسبي وتختفي معها الطوابير الطويلة.
 	لم يفلح الصمت الانتخابي في منع مناديب المرشحين بين  الحين والآخر،   يتربصون بغفلة الأمن عنهم، يحاولون مابين التخويف والترغيب  والتشجيع   وأخيراً التحذير من اختيار الرئيس يعد خروجًا عن الدين  الاسلامي.
 	وفى إحدى المخالفات الصارخة قامت مجموعة من الميكروباصات  فى منطقة حلوان   بالمرور أمام اللجان الانتخابية، محملة بلافتات لـ"أبو  الفتوح" تدعو   الناخبين للركوب من أجل توصيلهم إلى مقار لجانهم  الانتخابية.
 	قال هشام عبد العزيز من ائتلاف ثوار حلوان في تصريحه  لـ"الوفد": إن الجيش   يطارد أنصار المرشح محمد مرسي أمام لجنة مدرسة حلوان  البلد الابتدائية،   بسبب الدعاية والملصقات علي جدران اللجان الانتخابية،  وتوزيع منشورات لدعم   مرشحهم.
 	وعل جانب آخر، تجول النائبان لحزب الحرية والعدالة رمضان  عمر والمحمدي عبد   المقصود بالمرور علي اللجان الانتخابية، لدعم مرشح  الاخوان المسلمين   الدكتور محمد مرسي.

 الوفد الاليكترونية 

 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2012)

*شيك بنكي من هيئة الأمر بالمعروف لـ"أبو الفتوح".. وحملته: محاولة لتضليل الناخب
24/5/2012
 




 على مدار يومين، تم الترويج لصورة شيك   بنكي يحمل  اسم المرشح  الرئاسي الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو القتوح، على صفحات   فيسبوك،  بقيمة 15 ألف  ريال سعودى، موجه إليه من هيئة الأمر بالمعروف   والنهى عن  المنكر فى المملكة  العربية السعودية، وأنكرته حملة المرشح   واصفة أياه بأنه  "مجرد محاولة  لتضليل الناخبين". 
 صورة الشيك المذكور، تم تسريبها عبر صفحة "هيئة   الأمر  بالمعروف  والنهى عن المنكر فى مصر" على موقع فيسبوك، تحت عنوان:   مفاجأة  تنــشــرها  الهيئة بإظهار أحد المستندات المهمة للناس الـراغبين   فـي رؤية  "دولــة  إنــفــاذ شـرع الله" للاســتــدلال بــه قــبل توجههم   إلى صندوق  الانتخاب. 
 ووصفت الصفحة الشيك بأنه بداية "طريق النور" فى   مصر، مع  الإشارة إلى  أن حـزب النــور والدعوة السلفية قررا دعم المرشح   عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح  لتتويج هذا التعاون الذى بدأ بينهما منذ فترة   طويلة. 
 من جانبها، نفت حملة أبو الفتوح صحة هذا الشيك،   وأكدت أن  صورة  المستند تم الترويج لها على صفحات فيسبوك منسوبا لأسماء   مرشحين  آخرين. وقال  أحد أعضاء الحملة فى تصريح لـ"الوطن": صورة الشيك   المزعوم  ظهرت في هذا  التوقيت بالذات، كأداة من أدوات الدعاية السلبية   المضادة،  لتضليل الناخبين  وتخويفهم من التصويت لأبو الفتوح.
 

 الوطن*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مايو 2012)

*دائرة الرئيس السابق تفضل "شفيق" و"موسى"*​

*اليوم السابع الخميس، 24 مايو 2012 - 20:24*

*شهدت دائرة مصر الجديدة، دائرة الرئيس المخلوع مبارك، إقبالا كبيرا من الناخبين فى جميع اللجان منذ اليوم الأول للانتخابات، وكان الاتجاه العام للدائرة فى صالح أحمد شفيق وعمرو موسى، والتى يرى أهالى مصر الجديدة أنهما الأجدر على قيادة البلد فى هذه المرحلة والأكثر خبرة.*

*لأول مرة أقرأ خبر فيه **شئ كثير جداً من الصحة** ...بالفعل لأننى أنتخبت اليوم فى هذه الدائرة شابها هدوء واستقرار غير عادى بالأضافة الى النظام – لم أستغرق أكثر من ثلاث دقائق *

*ربنا يوفق **شفيق (أو) موسى (أو) حمدين*

*وكله عند العرب صابون *


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عمرو موسي مش بيتحالف مع الاخوان ابدا*
> 
> *هو و هما عاملين زي الزيت و الميه ما يتفقوش*
> 
> *الاسلاميين بيكرهوه جدا خدها مني كلمه*​



*نحطلهم قلوى صابونة مثلا و يتفقوا ...... ^_^ 
لا بجد انتى صح ، الرعاع الاسلاميين ميفهموش اصلا سياسته 
الرعاع الاسلاميين ملهمش غير فى قال الله و قال الرسول
الرعاع الاسلاميين بيخافوا من العلم و التنوير لأنهم عايشين فى حضن الجهل *


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2012)

*نتايج الفرز الاولية غير مبشرة 
شكلنا هندخل اعادة بين مرسى و ابو الفتوح *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مايو 2012)

*إذا دخل عمر موسى المرحلة الثانية 

برغم هذا الصمت الرهيب عنه

بل وحتى فى إستفتاءات المنتديات ، لا حس له ولا خبر

وكأنها أوركستر عالمية ، بقيادة مجهول 

فإن نجح ودخل المرحلة الثانية

فحينئذ سيتأكد ما حذرت منه مراراً ، بأن الإخوان يطبخونها على نار هادئة جداً ، مثل طبيخ الرز

 ولن يفتحوا الغطاء إلاَّ مرة واحدة ، بعد تمام النضج ، وبال ... وال ... 

فالبقاء للأخبث 

إلى يوم القيامة ، حين يأخذ كل واحد نتائج أعماله ، بحسب القانون الإلهى ، وليس بحسب قانون الخبثاء

*


----------

